# 2 faced forum / real life



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alrighty

Uriel started a potentially very nice thread a week or so ago, RE 2 faced cvnted ness on forums. For reasons which were his own, he deleted the thread, but I think the potential was there for a very good thread. A very good thread indeed.

2 faced ness is a very funny thing. Have encountered it a lot tbh, folk being super nice and complimentary to face, but then it filters back the nasty things they have been saying behind back etc :lol: the thick fvcks arent even intelligent enough to realise that everything gets back eventually :lol:

Then I see some of the 2 faced lying cvnts around me. The very worst ones are the ones that openly proclaim to love their partners, yet are chatting up every bit of "likely" that shows them the remotest bit of attention, very sad.

The funniest thing about 2 faced cvnts, is that they make base mistake no 1 - they assume they are smarter than everyone else, and that no one knows what they are up to :lol: :lol: :lol: *****, please :lol:

So, anyone gots anything to say bout that? Prob not, given thats how 2 faced chickensh1t dishonest cheating cvnts roll :lol:

You ever been 2 faced? You ever been a cheating bawbag? Got the balls to chime in?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What would you like us to say mate ?

I think l am genuine, if your a k*nt l tell you your a k*nt.

IMO l have the intelligence to justify why l think it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol gossipy...

And yeah there are 2 faced people on forums who often say things to you that they wouldn't to your face, to get kicks that they can't in the real world... and about the cheating thing, i have personally cheated in the past but im totally open about it, me saying no to a girl is like a dog not running for a stick that has been thrown


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> What would you like us to say mate ?
> 
> I think l am genuine, if your a k*nt l tell you your a k*nt.
> 
> IMO l have the intelligence to justify why l think it.


Say what you wanna say, if anything. Hell just have a fvcking rant if you like :lol:

I mean you have a lot of 2 faced cnts on forums, in real life, then you have a lot of peeps with chips on their shoulders that just like to say snidey comments, especially when they build a wee following :lol:

I guess I am just openly ranting about generally annoying people :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol gossipy...
> 
> And yeah there are 2 faced people on forums who often say things to you that they wouldn't to your face, to get kicks that they can't in the real world... and about the cheating thing, i have personally cheated in the past but im totally open about it, me saying no to a girl is like a dog not running for a stick that has been thrown


I am a cheater, l have never denied it. Its not something l am proud of at all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I tend to ignore the pricks on this forum but l can honestly say there are a lot of people on here l would love to meet and buy a drink and others l would not offer a lift to in the pi**ing down rain.

Some just try to get a rise out of people IMO


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well my current GF used to go out with a dear friend of mine (best mate) when I first started seeing her...  ...It's the way of the world, it happens sometimes...I'll be the first to say I'm a cvnt, but I love her!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Well my current GF used to go out with a dear friend of mine (best mate) when I first started seeing her...  ...It's the way of the world, it happens sometimes...I'll be the first to say I'm a cvnt, but I love her!!!


It is the way of the world mate, people will judge you for that tho.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Think im fairly open to most people.

Dont drink anymore as i used to get a bit cheeky before hand.

Havent cheated on the current missus, dont plan to. Have in the past, but not something i was proud of after.

Ummmm, anything i wanna rant about. Not really no. :thumb: Missed the last thread tho so not sure on what happened there.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't think for one second that what is said and done on this forum reflects how well you would get along if we had a mass uk-m knees up, you might end up hating your rep buddys and liking the people you dismissed already...fickle creatures we are...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> How is that being 2 faced ?


Because if they have an opinion of you they should have the conviction to say it should they meet you in person...

Its easy to be a keyboard warrior then hide behind "its just banter" in real life.


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Well my current GF used to go out with a dear friend of mine (best mate) when I first started seeing her...  ...It's the way of the world, it happens sometimes...I'll be the first to say I'm a cvnt, but I love her!!!


Thats the lowest anyone can go IMO.

sorry but if i were youre best mate, i would terrorise both of you seriously.


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Because if they have an opinion of you they should have the conviction to say it should they meet you in person...
> 
> Its easy to be a keyboard warrior then hide behind "its just banter" in real life.


good point didnt think of it like that.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I dont pretend to be something online that I am not in real life, whats the point you are only kidding yourself. P*sses me off when people come on trying to be jimmy big b0ll0cks saying they do this that and the other in their life when in reality they are at home, living with their parents, w4nking into a sock and think people arent clever enough to work it out.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

cheated on my first wife but can honestly say ive not even looked since i married my second. i probably have been two faced in the past but id like to think that im not no doubt someone will step up and tell me if i am


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> I am a cheater, l have never denied it. Its not something l am proud of at all.


Thats cool buddy, well, not cool exactly, but there are cvnts in the real world (and online) that almost high five each other. They ARE proud of it. Some kinda score system I guess. Those people fvck me right off, I mean they tell you their stories like they are trying to impress you. I just walk away these days, impresses no one.

I am not saying I will ever be tempted to cheat on RK, I am but human. I look at pics of other women or whatever and I see them as attractive. Would I act on it? Nahh, not in my sane mind at least. Would I boast about it if I did, def not. Hell the guilt would kill me.

Maybe I am the wierd cnt these days? World seems to have moved on last 15 or so years.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> I dont pretend to be something online that I am not in real life, whats the point you are only kidding yourself. P*sses me off when people come on trying to be jimmy big b0ll0cks saying they do this that and the other in their life when in reality they are at home, living with their parents, w4nking into a sock and think people arent clever enough to work it out.


I am me whether its on here or in real life.

I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> I dont pretend to be something online that I am not in real life, whats the point you are only kidding yourself. P*sses me off when people come on trying to be jimmy big b0ll0cks saying they do this that and the other in their life when in reality they are at home, living with their parents, w4nking into a sock and think people arent clever enough to work it out.


I HAVE NEVER ****ED INTO A SOCK!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> It is the way of the world mate, people will judge you for that tho.


They will and do but it's always the people who know least about a given situation that have a unfounded and cemented opinion on these things, "do not judge until you have walked in the shoes" has a potent meaning if you have ever done something to bring a low opinion onto your house...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Rs i am a nice guy, im a nice guy on here and im a nice guy in real life, i care about people, lots more than they do about me, i would do anything for people not always recipricated, Im not perfect , im never two faced, and i hate liars , But without a doubt and most importantly i will never ever let anyone on a public forum bother me, i dont suffer fools, and i dont tolerate them either... Who am i to judge people on this forum As Gemilky says, i could perhaps become very good friends in the real world with half of the people on here as they just wouldnt be like this in real situations...

Uriels intital post was a good one and even though he didnt like me for some reason, i never called him i never wish him any harm, and im sure that after all said and done he is a decent bloke, Or then again he might not be but like i say who am i to judge , and to be fair i wouldnt even worry about it that much either way !!!!..

Take out of the forum what you need, input what you think you can offer and dont worry about anything else !!!

Two faced and cheating only really matters when it comes from people you care about mate !!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

fs rams :lol:

your such a sh*t stirrer :laugh:

i say i love rab but secretely dispise him :laugh:

and your probably the exact oposite = say you hate rab but secretely love him :laugh:

(obveously i am joking and i do actually love rab :lol: )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Thats cool buddy, well, not cool exactly, but there are cvnts in the real world (and online) that almost high five each other. They ARE proud of it. Some kinda score system I guess. Those people fvck me right off, I mean they tell you their stories like they are trying to impress you. I just walk away these days, impresses no one.
> 
> I am not saying I will ever be tempted to cheat on RK, I am but human. I look at pics of other women or whatever and I see them as attractive. Would I act on it? Nahh, not in my sane mind at least. Would I boast about it if I did, def not. Hell the guilt would kill me.
> 
> Maybe I am the wierd cnt these days? World seems to have moved on last 15 or so years.


Its hard not too BUT it does no one any good in the end.

I too would not congratulate or blow smoke up someones ass who did it....l have seenand felt the misery from BOTH sides.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Thats cool buddy, well, not cool exactly, but there are cvnts in the real world (and online) that almost high five each other. They ARE proud of it. Some kinda score system I guess. Those people fvck me right off, I mean they tell you their stories like they are trying to impress you. I just walk away these days, impresses no one.
> 
> I am not saying I will ever be tempted to cheat on RK, I am but human. I look at pics of other women or whatever and I see them as attractive. Would I act on it? Nahh, not in my sane mind at least. Would I boast about it if I did, def not. Hell the guilt would kill me.
> 
> Maybe I am the wierd cnt these days? World seems to have moved on last 15 or so years.


There was a thread on here a while back that some dude started about women cheating and I got right on my high horse about it cos I thought his attitude sucked. I had to stop posting in the end cos it would just be a load of **** **** pr**k etc etc but it was nice to see that loads of members disagreed with what he was doing. I think he expected high fives and back slappings.

And its one thing to appreciate a good looking person (my o/h loves Kelly Brook  ) but another to act on it. I wouldnt cheat and would not tolerate someone cheating on me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol gossipy...
> 
> And yeah there are 2 faced people on forums who often say things to you that they wouldn't to your face, to get kicks that they can't in the real world... and about the cheating thing, i have personally cheated in the past but im totally open about it, me saying no to a girl is like a dog not running for a stick that has been thrown


 :lol:

So you are saying you have all the intelligence and discipline of a dog then?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I HAVE NEVER ****ED INTO A SOCK!


WHo says I was talking bout you.... the lady doth protest too much......


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

People are always two faced. Internet gives people the anonymity to do it more


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MyronG said:


> Thats the lowest anyone can go IMO.
> 
> sorry but if i were youre best mate, i would terrorise both of you seriously.


You don't know the whole story so I beg to differ, you don't know me or her, or him or anything that went down betweens us...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I find it hard to believe anyone here has gone through their entire lives not saying to people exactly what they think of them.

You'd be a very lonely social outcast if that were the case.

I think my head supervisor is an absolute c*nt, but do i tell him? Hell no, i got bills to pay. Do i suck up to him, no i dont, but do i hold my tongue when i just wanna rip his eyes out, yes i do.

If we were having an honest conversation, i'd prob say he can be a w*nker sometimes, but i'd still not let loose.

Plus, do i really wanna say something like that to anyone? I mean, im not a hateful person. Sure i like to have a joke and laugh, a little bit of banter between people and if someone is being stupid then i'll normally say something, but would i just come out and be brutally honest about what i think about someone if i dont like them...no. I'd rather dislike them silently and let them go about their day than put all their bad points and smack it in their face.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> WHo says I was talking bout you.... the lady doth protest too much......


....no comment.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> There was a thread on here a while back that some dude started about women cheating and I got right on my high horse about it cos I thought his attitude sucked. I had to stop posting in the end cos it would just be a load of **** **** pr**k etc etc but it was nice to see that loads of members disagreed with what he was doing. I think he expected high fives and back slappings.
> 
> And its one thing to appreciate a good looking person (my o/h loves Kelly Brook  ) but another to act on it. I wouldnt cheat and would not tolerate someone cheating on me.


Excellent post. RK used to have insecurities because I would openly comment on women on tv etc - sometimes even quite rudely when I was having a total laugh or whatever - but she realises now.

I am more likely to cheat on her by rebuilding on old ford on the fly, than I am by tampering with another woman :lol:

Like you say, appreciation is one thing, acting on it is something else altogether.

In fact, I know (from past experience) that I can tolerate the pain of being cheated on. So I can actually say hand on heart I'd rather be cheated on, that inflict the pain of cheating on a partner - if that makes any sense.


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> You don't know the whole story so I beg to differ, you don't know me or her, or him or anything that went down betweens us...


I dont care, there is nothing you can say to justify what you did, id be surprised if you have any friends after you did that and if you do they probably will never trust you.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> So you are saying you have all the intelligence and discipline of a dog then?


Lol pretty much so, may sound sad but if i was locked in a room with Jenna Jameson and was told "do not sleep with her or the world will explode tomorrow morning" i'd actually struggle to not fcuk her if she was being horny to me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> I find it hard to believe anyone here has gone through their entire lives not saying to people exactly what they think of them.
> 
> You'd be a very lonely social outcast if that were the case.
> 
> ...


IMO it takes a lot to really really tear someone a new ass.. like you say you loathe them quietly but lets be honest they must know as we do when it is reversed.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I find it hard to believe anyone here has gone through their entire lives not saying to people exactly what they think of them.
> 
> You'd be a very lonely social outcast if that were the case.
> 
> ...


Theres a difference between between being 2 faced and being diplomatic. Fore example you might hate your boss but he is your boss and you have to treat him a certain way if you wanna keep your job, like you say. Not telling him he is a cnut and biting your tongue is being diplomatic, acting like he is the best thing since sliced bread but then slagging him to anyone who will listen is being 2 faced.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1Tonne said:


> I find it hard to believe anyone here has gone through their entire lives not saying to people exactly what they think of them.
> 
> You'd be a very lonely social outcast if that were the case.
> 
> ...


You are right - but classic 2 faced ness isnt getting on with your boss but hating him. No, classice two facedness is actually going out your way to suck UP to a person you hate - subtle but vital reason. like you say, we all gots bills to pay.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I try to act like a young, in shape and successful individual that lives in a villa with a private pool... in fact im a 44 year old unemployed over weight french canadian that lives in a 1 bedroom studio in Basingstoke


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I act on here like I do in life (like a [email protected], :lol: ), don't see a reason to be any different.

Never cheated in any relationship, nor my wife. Not bragging, couldn't give a fcuk if people think that's sad etc, we're all different and I'd like to think I'm a trustworthy guy.

I do ignore 95% of posts on here though as most of them are sh1te, and the people who start them/comment in them are bellends, but there are probably a handful of people on here and other board I visit I can call a friend who I trust a lot, even though I haven't met them yet. By that I mean they have helped me out in various ways with no favor expected in return.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> Theres a difference between between being 2 faced and being diplomatic. Fore example you might hate your boss but he is your boss and you have to treat him a certain way if you wanna keep your job, like you say. Not telling him he is a cnut and biting your tongue is being diplomatic, acting like he is the best thing since sliced bread but then slagging him to anyone who will listen is being 2 faced.


Damn, can't rep you again. Nice post :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MyronG said:


> I dont care, there is nothing you can say to justify what you did, id be surprised if you have any friends after you did that and if you do they probably will never trust you.


Sometimes I cry myself to sleep.......


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Excellent post. RK used to have insecurities because I would openly comment on women on tv etc - sometimes even quite rudely when I was having a total laugh or whatever - but she realises now.
> 
> I am more likely to cheat on her by rebuilding on old ford on the fly, than I am by tampering with another woman :lol:
> 
> ...


I too have had a boyfriend cheat on me and I didnt find out until after we had broken up but I was still very upset. It sounds stupid but I can just imagine the look that was on my face when I was told and to see my o/h have that look on their face because of something I had done crushes me at the thought.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Im always told that i should keep my opinion to myself because i just say it as it is even thou i offend people when i do. I just hate people who dance around things and just wont say what is on their minds. I have great morals as well , ive had a mates bird tryed to pull my cock out and said that she wanted to give me a blow job right there and then and i told her no, TBH i was really horny and wanted to stick it up her 4ss but i just couldnt do that on my mate, everytime i see her ,the girl still cant look me straight in the eye.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I try to act like a young, in shape and successful individual that lives in a villa with a private pool... in fact im a 44 year old unemployed over weight french canadian that lives in a 1 bedroom studio in Basingstoke


With a fvcking loooooooooooooooooong neck.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm, so who is this thread trying to out then?

Im not going to comment anymore i dont think , just gonna get a hot chocolate and watch this thread with interest.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> I dont care, there is nothing you can say to justify what you did, id be surprised if you have any friends after you did that and if you do they probably will never trust you.


You really are a tool arent you ?

How old are you ?

You talk with this "authority" yet l bet you havent even had a serious relationship....you posted a thread asking if you were "prettier" than your mate FFS.

You shouldnt judge anyone unless you are completely and utterly squeeky clean !


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

rs007 said:


> You are right - but classic 2 faced ness isnt getting on with your boss but hating him. No, classice two facedness is actually going out your way to suck UP to a person you hate - subtle but vital reason. like you say, we all gots bills to pay.


Ahh, well i dont suck up to anyone in that case. Apart from the missus obviously. :thumb:


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Sometimes I cry myself to sleep.......


your pathetic, how old are you ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1Tonne said:


> Hmmm, so who is this thread trying to out then?
> 
> Im not going to comment anymore i dont think , just gonna get a hot chocolate and watch this thread with interest.


 :lol:

It is a general rant

The beauty of that is that if you feel annoyed, or feel it is aimed at you, then tough sh1t - it is :lol: Come and dance 

I guess I am just annoyed with what I see around me, net and real life. Maybe I am getting old, fvck knows.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

How many peole are that far up there own ****s they dont read ALL the replies in threads only what people have written in reply to there own responses ????? thats what gets my goat to be fair, that shows the selfishness and own self worth of people, not if they agree with someone or not , you can see the people that are just ME ME ME in posts if you look hard enough .... People are just ****holes in general mainly out for themselves but meet a few people they can tolerate and that tolerate them... at end of day were all strangers and friends are just strangers we took the time to get to know...

Is my post relevant "yes" as the people that post on here that normally get overlooked are the people that mainly get dismissed as they arent with the IN crowd. or they dont slag everyone off on threads... For instance. in this thread already you have one person that has been a member on the forum for about 3 days already judging someone they dont know and trying to flame.... Absolutely nothing constructive to say whatsoever but will probably get noticed for bieng a fool ... its just the way a forum is And life for that matter !!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

To answer the question I'm not 'two faced'. I try and get on with everyone because I believe everyone is intrinsically a good person. but some people need something to moan about and you know that whatever you tell them it comes out completely twisted to their mates. Learnt that the hard way. So with some people I put on a faint smile and just go 'oh really? Well that's nice' when they want me to slag off someone. Passivity p1sses people off way more than aggression


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You really are a tool arent you ?
> 
> How old are you ?
> 
> ...


so stealing a best friends gf is fine in your books then ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MyronG said:


> your pathetic, how old are you ?


Dear troll Myron

I love you. Your awesome necked avi, etc. I for one welcome your presence - I feel honored by it. Peace brah


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol pretty much so, may sound sad but if i was locked in a room with Jenna Jameson and was told "do not sleep with her or the world will explode tomorrow morning" i'd actually struggle to not fcuk her if she was being horny to me


HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MyronG said:


> you*'re *pathetic, how old are you ?


9, why?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> so stealing a best friends gf is fine in your books then ?


So you know for a fact he "stole" her ?

You also know for a fact the full circumstances ie her bf ( his mate) used to beat the crap out of her or make her do things she didnt want too etc ??

Your entitled to an opinion but you cant help who you fall in love with as you may find out one day.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> How many peole are that far up there own ****s they dont read ALL the replies in threads only what people have written in reply to there own responses ????? thats what gets my goat to be fair, that shows the selfishness and own self worth of people, not if they agree with someone or not , you can see the people that are just ME ME ME in posts if you look hard enough .... People are just ****holes in general mainly out for themselves but meet a few people they can tolerate and that tolerate them... at end of day were all strangers and friends are just strangers we took the time to get to know...
> 
> Is my post relevant "yes" as the people that post on here that normally get overlooked are the people that mainly get dismissed as they arent with the IN crowd. or they dont slag everyone off on threads... For instance. in this thread already you have one person that has been a member on the forum for about 3 days already judging someone they dont know and trying to flame.... Absolutely nothing constructive to say whatsoever but will probably get noticed for bieng a fool ... its just the way a forum is And life for that matter !!!


Seems to me that they are picking on something controversial that has been said and is trying to start an argument in the thread. Typical troll.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I find that i cant really get my point across on the forums and cant really let people see who and what i am actully like in real life because of my education , i slipped through the net while growing up in belfast and didnt really get educated proper because of the war, you see i came from a real sh1thole of a place where there was mayhem on a daily basics and now im left as a thick cnut who can hardly read or right .Theres a few guys on here that i could honestly get on with in real life who arent up there own 4rses liek most people on the forums.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> How many peole are that far up there own ****s they dont read ALL the replies in threads only what people have written in reply to there own responses ????? thats what gets my goat to be fair, that shows the selfishness and own self worth of people, not if they agree with someone or not , you can see the people that are just ME ME ME in posts if you look hard enough .... People are just ****holes in general mainly out for themselves but meet a few people they can tolerate and that tolerate them... at end of day were all strangers and friends are just strangers we took the time to get to know...
> 
> Is my post relevant "yes" as the people that post on here that normally get overlooked are the people that mainly get dismissed as they arent with the IN crowd. or they dont slag everyone off on threads... For instance. in this thread already you have one person that has been a member on the forum for about 3 days already judging someone they dont know and trying to flame.... Absolutely nothing constructive to say whatsoever but will probably get noticed for bieng a fool ... its just the way a forum is And life for that matter !!!


Nice post - don't like your mention of "in" crowd though, I know there are a few chip-on-shoulders members (you are one mayhap?) that think there is some sort of conspiracy going on, I assure you there is not. If you feel you are being ignored, it is probably because A) you are coming over a cock B) you haven't yet built enough rapport with everyone as that takes time just as it does in real life C) you just don't have anything to say that interests anyone

Or D) you just aren't as hip and down with the new sh1t as the folks you presume are in this so called "in" crowd



Not saying you specifically BTW


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Dear troll Myron
> 
> I love you. Your awesome necked avi, etc. I for one welcome your presence - I feel honored by it. Peace brah


no worries,i like you, you seem like a straight up kinda guy who actually looks like he trains.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Nice post - don't like your mention of "in" crowd though, I know there are a few chip-on-shoulders members (you are one mayhap?) that think there is some sort of conspiracy going on, I assure you there is not. If you feel you are being ignored, it is probably because A) you are coming over a cock B) you haven't yet built enough rapport with everyone as that takes time just as it does in real life C) you just don't have anything to say that interests anyone
> 
> Or D) you just aren't as hip and down with the new sh1t as the folks you presume are in this so called "in" crowd
> 
> ...


Yeah man get home with the downies....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> no worries,i like you, you seem like a straight up kinda guy who actually looks like he trains.


As do YOU

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fu*k me talk about setting yourself up.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

cultivator said:


> I find that i cant really get my point across on the forums and cant really let people see who and what i am actully like in real life because of my education , i slipped through the net while growing up in belfast and didnt really get educated proper because of the war, you see i came from a real sh1thole of a place where there was mayhem on a daily basics and now im left as a thick cnut who can hardly read or right .Theres a few guys on here that i could honestly get on with in real life who arent up there own 4rses liek most people on the forums.


That is a real shame - however I do think that when you post things on a forum it isnt always read the way it was intended, no matter who types it. And (from the posts I have seen) you seem to get your point across just fine!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Ive never been two faced.

but my back has been stabbed more times then imaginable.


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> As do YOU
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fu*k me talk about setting yourself up.


im 20 years old and already have a better physique than you have or ever will, youre a failure, have you ever been sub 20% body fat in your life ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

cultivator said:


> I find that i cant really get my point across on the forums and cant really let people see who and what i am actully like in real life because of my education , i slipped through the net while growing up in belfast and didnt really get educated proper because of the war, you see i came from a real sh1thole of a place where there was mayhem on a daily basics and now im left as a thick cnut who can hardly read or right .Theres a few guys on here that i could honestly get on with in real life who arent up there own 4rses liek most people on the forums.


Buddy take it easy.

If that is true about hardly read or write (you are posting fine, more or less) then let me clear something up for you - that is NO indicator of intelligence. These are learned SKILLS. Your intelligence is what you are borne with and develop yourself, stop beating yourself up. I am pretty sure we have had disagreements on here, not once have I ever thought "oh yeah, that cultivator is a thick cnt" - I wouldnt presume to judge in that manner anyhow.

You seem a sound enough cvnt to me anyhow (usage of the word cvnt is in the Scottish sense here, ie, purely complimentary :thumbup1: )


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cultivator said:


> I find that i cant really get my point across on the forums and cant really let people see who and what i am actully like in real life because of my education , i slipped through the net while growing up in belfast and didnt really get educated proper because of the war, you see i came from a real sh1thole of a place where there was mayhem on a daily basics and now im left as a thick cnut who can hardly read or right .Theres a few guys on here that i could honestly get on with in real life who arent up there own 4rses liek most people on the forums.


I think that even though some are offended by your threads your a good addition, over the years i have instantly known its you when you post even when it was in the old days where you had gone through about 8 accounts on MT haha, at least you fit in better here...


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

MyronG said:


> im 20 years old and already have a better physique than you have or ever will, youre a failure, have you ever been sub 20% body fat in your life ?


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I laughed so hard some wee came out - who the fvck are YOU to judge ANYONE else as a failure??????


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

MyronG said:


> im 20 years old and already have a better physique than you have or ever will, youre a failure, have you ever been sub 20% body fat in your life ?


Dont make me laff.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> im 20 years old and already have a better physique than you have or ever will, youre a failure, have you ever been sub 20% body fat in your life ?


Ha ha no mate your right, l'm sorry, please show me your wisdom and help me become more like you.....maybe win The Olympia....who knows.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Nice post - don't like your mention of "in" crowd though, I know there are a few chip-on-shoulders members (you are one mayhap?) that think there is some sort of conspiracy going on, I assure you there is not. If you feel you are being ignored, it is probably because A) you are coming over a cock B) you haven't yet built enough rapport with everyone as that takes time just as it does in real life C) you just don't have anything to say that interests anyone
> 
> Or D) you just aren't as hip and down with the new sh1t as the folks you presume are in this so called "in" crowd
> 
> ...


And i dont mean the IN crowd mate in the way you think i do... I mean it in the way that your talking about in your first post IE the people that others fel they have to impress.....

And i have no problem mate if im not interesting then thats fine, however people dont not read posts because people arent interesting they dont read them because there names perhaps werent mentioned in them.... Either way like i say, im happy to give advice, im more than happy to take advice, and there is no way anyone on this forum or any other will get to me ...

And yes the people like Myrong that just have NOT got a life, can not contribute to ANY post positively , yet they still hang around thinking there smart and that people want to hear what they have to say....


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not 2 faced, but I suppose thats a 2 faced thing to say. Everyone at some point has been 2 faced, if you don't get on with your boss and he's a pr**k to you, you're going to say something behind his back, everyone has! I can bet your job you wont say whatever to his face though, unless you have a very mutual respect for each other!

I'm not 2 faced. I even argue with my boss on occasion, but he's fine with it, he knows I have a back bone, he knows I work hard and I will voice my opinion if I think he's wrong - or asking too much of me. It has built a strong rapport which is a good thing.

I'm not 2 faced, simply and purely because I don't care to talk about anyone in a negative way, I have past the point of caring about what people think of me and to be honest, if anyone is worth mentioning it's because I'm giving them praise not putting them down. No one is worth my time if they are pricks.

Simple.

I wasn't going to post this bit but I will since it's of the topic. Why would 2-facedness make for a good thread? People would be 2-faced anyway! I can't be ar$ed to be ar$e licky with anyone so don't talk about anyone differently to them or away from them.


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Ha ha no mate your right, l'm sorry, please show me your wisdom and help me become more like you.....maybe win The Olympia....who knows.


Good one!


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

LukeC said:


> Dont make me laff.


You are in disgusting shape and you look like you have progeria pls go.



gemilky69 said:


> Ha ha no mate your right, l'm sorry, please show me your wisdom and help me become more like you.....maybe win The Olympia....who knows.


sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> And i dont mean the IN crowd mate in the way you think i do... I mean it in the way that your talking about in your first post IE the people that others fel they have to impress.....
> 
> And i have no problem mate if im not interesting then thats fine, however people dont not read posts because people arent interesting they dont read them because there names perhaps werent mentioned in them.... Either way like i say, im happy to give advice, im more than happy to take advice, and there is no way anyone on this forum or any other will get to me ...
> 
> And yes the people like Myrong that just have NOT got a life, can not contribute to ANY post positively , yet they still hang around thinking there smart and that people want to hear what they have to say....


Heres a clue for you, have you noticed that all the "in crowd" have good physiques ??? maybe thats just why there respected a bit more on a bb forum , who knows ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MyronG only uses this site at as source of entertainment, which can only stem from a lacking of social status, he probably don't even lift, never mind the peds and meds, that is truly pathetic... :lol: :lol:


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

MyronG said:


> You are in disgusting shape and you look like you have progeria pls go.


Oh please sir share your wisdom, i need muscles like yours.

Especially those droopy breasts.










GO PLAY!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> You are in disgusting shape and you look like you have progeria pls go.
> 
> *sarcasm is the lowest form of wit*.


Its what us failures do...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MyronG said:


> Heres a clue for you, have you noticed that all the "in crowd" have good physiques ??? maybe thats just why there respected a bit more on a bb forum , who knows ?


Except you havent read my thread so you wouldnt have a clue what i just ACTUALLY said .... Dont reply to me mate you have absolutely no positive input into my post whatsoever !!!


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Its what us failures do...


evidently.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Where's all this anger come from?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Myron, stop digging and wind your neck in, you're upsetting the locals.

Rs007 'looks like he trains' oh deary me.

Anyway im straight faced, trouble is i bite my tongue so im always getting some sort of grief. Really hate two faced people, have to deal with quite a few of these at work, really can't see the point of it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> evidently.


I am also a bankrupt so its really not looking good for me is it.

Oh how l wish l was a hunky, succesfull, good looking, vibrant lad like yourself.. maybe one day l will have the confidence t post a topless pic of my awesome physique.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Where's all this anger come from?


Maybe myron's mum didn't hug him enough. Or too much.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dammit guys

Troll is being successful.

Out of curiousity can anyone name someone they know who is hugely different. I have a few friends who online talk sh1t all day long yet talk to their face and they're normal. weird....


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmmm

I tend to be the same way to most people. I dont pretend to get on with people i dont like but at the same time i try not to be rude as a rule but can be a nob at times. Point being i may say "god tha gus a pr**k" behind a persons back and be polite to their face. Does that me two faced or just civil? Prob not two faced as im not pretending to be their friend right?

Being polite with me has its limits. I mean...i just can e polite to RS007. The guy grates on me man and i just want to set him on fire and have big bear put it out with a cricket bat. I happily tell him this to his face though.

He secretly loves me,. He text me drunk and told me so


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I am also a bankrupt so its really not looking good for me is it.
> 
> Oh how l wish l was a hunky, succesfull, good looking, vibrant lad like yourself.. maybe one day l will have the confidence t post a topless pic of my awesome physique.


The sad thing is mate Myrong's picture is of someone else anyway pal pmsl.... so if he choosing a pic like that to better himself i would hate to know what he does actually look like !!!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MyronG said:


> who are you and who is that disgusting female in your avatar?


Bye bye... :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And he's gone......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Alrighty
> 
> Uriel started a potentially very nice thread a week or so ago, RE 2 faced cvnted ness on forums. For reasons which were his own, he deleted the thread, but I think the potential was there for a very good thread. A very good thread indeed.
> 
> ...


People IMO are 2 faced wether in real life or on forums. I think it happens more on forusm but then i also think its less serious because you know each other but you dont if that makes sense. I like you rams and class you as a mate on here and wouldnt/havnt bithced behind ure back and dont think you would me but if you did i wouldnt be botherd really or anyway as botherd if i caught one of my mates in real life doing it.

regarding cheating i have a different outlook on this that 99% wont agree with to be fair. some people are cheaters some people are not. All this if you really love some1 you wont cheat on them is utter bull again IMO. I use an analogy boys laugh at and girls hate but its meant in a little jest. sex and making love are different. sex IMO is like getting ure hair cut. every1 does it and its needed to be frank. Now if you rolled up to ure normal barbers one friday afty and it was closed you would just drive to the next. you wouldnt feel bad because its just a service that needs taking care of correct. now i think sex is the very same thing. i have only cheated on 2 girl and finished 1 almost immediatly aftwerwards because im not really that type of person however it didnt mean i loved/liked them any less. it was just sex.

Now the girls i havnt cheated on i wouldnt say i loved them any more. However i would never have the kind of sex/making love i have with a partner with some random girl or any girl behind their backs because i wouldnt want to.

I no loads of people will pipe up and say nonsense, shocking, if you really loved em you wouldnt do it. well if they dont find out it wont hurt them and if it didnt mean anything then whats the big deal???

just my opinion of course. i wouldnt do it to the girl i wanted to marry etc but just g/f's then i couldnt gaurantee it


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MironG seems like a straight talking kinda nice guy :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> Myron, stop digging and wind your neck in, you're upsetting the locals.
> 
> *Rs007 'looks like he trains' oh deary me.*
> 
> Anyway im straight faced, trouble is i bite my tongue so im always getting some sort of grief. Really hate two faced people, have to deal with quite a few of these at work, really can't see the point of it.


You saying I don't :confused1:

I'll have you know I do 40 lengths of the local pool, every Wednesday AND Saturday, so I train baby, you can bet yo' ass on that brah


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

Team1 said:


> MironG seems like a straight talking kinda nice guy :lol:


DUDE!


----------



## MyronG (Dec 16, 2010)

Team1 said:


> MironG seems like a straight talking kinda nice guy :lol:


Thanks, nice physique bro, very similar bone structure to me.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting Hilly

I think you hit the nail on thehead at the point if you really loved the person and wanted to marry them then you probably wouldnt....but the flesh is weak brother

Iv never cheated and i honestly think i would never on my fiancee. I would never want to hurt her and the guilt would be soul destroying i think to keep something like that from her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> You saying I don't :confused1:
> 
> I'll have you know I do 40 lengths of the local pool, every Wednesday AND Saturday, so I train baby, you can bet yo' ass on that brah


The tool posted something about ME stating the bleeding obvious before !


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I tend to be the same way to most people. I dont pretend to get on with people i dont like but at the same time i try not to be rude as a rule but can be a nob at times. Point being i may say "god tha gus a pr**k" behind a persons back and be polite to their face. Does that me two faced or just civil? Prob not two faced as im not pretending to be their friend right?
> 
> ...


Lies, all lies, youve been out to ruin my stellar reputation ever since you got here, punk


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Apparently ive been 2 faced in the past because i ''b!tched about my mate behind his back to another mate who happened to be a girl so i was automatically +1 attention seeking also'' in fact the mate i was just annoyed with so i went to another mate to get a second opinion advice ect.. wanted to be prepared before i approached it myself etc, does that make me a 2 faced cvnt? Talking about people behind their back is a way of life and even when its totally innocient people accuse you of it like its some dirty habit, how the feck do you plan suprise bday parties eh?!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Interesting Hilly
> 
> I think you hit the nail on thehead at the point if you really loved the person and wanted to marry them then you probably wouldnt....but the flesh is weak brother
> 
> Iv never cheated and i honestly think i would never on my fiancee. I would never want to hurt her and the guilt would be soul destroying i think to keep something like that from her


yes mate i would/have been the same even when i wasnt to keen on the girl however as you say can never say never as sometimes we canot control a situation as we should.

ohh if jessica alba was the female in question id cheat all day and night long on any wife


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MyronG said:


> Thanks, nice physique bro, very similar bone structure to me.


I was being sarcastic mate and so as to keep in line with the thread...i think you are coming across as abit of a pr**k....thought i should say that incase i get acused of being two faced

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> MironG seems like a straight talking kinda nice guy :lol:


I really like him tbh, right sound cvnt, even if his neck is extraordinarily long for a human


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MyronG said:


> no worries,i like you, you seem like a straight up kinda guy who actually looks like he trains.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

man 0-100 (almost) in just over an hour, thats got to be some sort of record

I'm off to phone in some takeaway shizz


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Team1 said:


> I was being sarcastic mate and so as to keep in line with the thread...i think you are coming across as abit of a pr**k....thought i should say that incase i get acused of being two faced
> 
> :lol:


SIMILAR BONE STRUCTURE TO HIM !!!!


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

MyronG said:


> You are in disgusting shape and you look like you have progeria pls go.


PS. Kayan Lahwi ring a bell?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LukeC said:


> PS. Kayan Lahwi ring a bell?


Please explain mate ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> man 0-100 (almost) in just over an hour, thats got to be some sort of record
> 
> I'm off to phone in some takeaway shizz


Dont bother. I gota go pick up that damn bint soon. Ill deviver your windows some chimping you c*nt

(incase you dont know...chimping is when you squat down, **** in your own hand and then throw you jobby at somone or in this case your house)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i make sure i say what i mean and mean what i say

there are so many others that dont feel confident enough to be honest even if it may offend...real shame

OP can you not use the n word please


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Dont bother. I gota go pick up that damn bint soon. Ill deviver your windows some chimping you c*nt
> 
> (incase you dont know...chimping is when you squat down, **** in your own hand and then throw you jobby at somone or in this case your house)


No problem dude, i just cleaned the M4, about time I had some target practice - although to be fair your planetoid heed doesn't present that difficult a target - like hitting a cow in teh ar$e with a shovel tbh


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> i make sure i say what i mean and mean what i say
> 
> there are so many others that dont feel confident enough to be honest even if it may offend...real shame
> 
> *OP can you not use the n word please*


It offend you? Genuinely? Even when it appears in every black rap (and eminem) for like forever?

Context dude, it is context that is offense, not a simple word

But if you insist, sensitive little flower that you are, I won't use it again 

How is that for saying what I mean?

PS I thought it was ok to say with an A on the end, only bad with an ER?

:lol:

Edit - and anyway, Im allowed to use that word, on account of the fact I am black myself and all :thumbup1:


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Please explain mate ?


A tribe of people with massive necks / google.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> It offend you? Genuinely? Even when it appears in every black rap (and eminem) for like forever?
> 
> Context dude, it is context that is offense, not a simple word
> 
> ...


i just don't think it should be used in any context including rap music

i've never used it and don't agree with black people using it either

anyway back on topic


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Just like everyones a little bit racist, everyones a little two faced, its people and it dont mean a thing!

I like to think im a straight talker but can i say im never two faced? no way, but its never nothing serious and i reckon the same goes for most people!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> *Just like everyones a little bit racist*, everyones a little two faced, its people and it dont mean a thing!
> 
> I like to think im a straight talker but can i say im never two faced? no way, but its never nothing serious and i reckon the same goes for most people!


What a ridiculous generalisation.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> What a ridiculous generalisation.


I beg to differ!


----------



## Reece_Lang (Jul 27, 2010)

I always think theres no point beating around the bush or judging someone by there past if there a c*nt there gunna be a c*nt all the time if theve made mistakes and they feel guilty bout there mistakes then judge em from how they are with you.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I beg to differ!


Fair enough mate but please explain how you have the right to generalize me and the rest of the world as being "racist"


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> What a ridiculous generalisation.


i agree dont mistake racism for ignorance


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

You have never ever made a comment that would never be taken as racist?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> i agree dont mistake racism for ignorance


IMO opinion if your a ku*t your a ku*t whether your white, black, pink, green or blue. Intelligence is not governed by colour or creed.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> You have never ever made a comment that would never be taken as racist?


Absolutely, so what is your point ?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

everyone has an inbuilt bit of "racism" in them..but racism isnt really the right word. People just mistake it for racism

People jump on stuff to easy.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Fair enough mate but please explain how you have the right to generalize me and the rest of the world as being "racist"


x2, my first best friend was black, my current best friend (been friends with him for around... 18 years) is a Sikh from India, if there is one thing I am not, it's racist. So there goes your theory.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't believe we are all racist, we are simply a product of our environment, I have had a few laughs behind closed doors, that's humour though, implementing action against others and discriminating, on racial grounds, is just bullying, something I will not tolerate from myself...

1. animosity toward other races: prejudice or animosity against people who belong to other races

2. belief in racial superiority: the belief that people of different races have different qualities and abilities, and that some races are inherently superior or inferior


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

lukeee said:


> You have never ever made a comment that would never be taken as racist?


Just because the comment could be taken as racist doesnt mean that was the intention. I dont believe eceryone is a bit racist - if I dont like someone or their behaviour their skin colour is nothing to do with my decision.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Just like everyones a little bit racist, everyones a little two faced, its people and it dont mean a thing!
> 
> I like to think im a straight talker but can i say im never two faced? no way, but its never nothing serious and i reckon the same goes for most people!


I think your wrong. Culturalism maybe, not racism. Although Culturalism is just at bad.

Altho, i kinda think Culturalism was just dreamt up to rename racism in an attempt to make it softer sounding. Same thing just revamped with a different argument set in stone.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I never mentioned colour, creed i just said racist, i didnt mean everyone runs around with white pointy hats on or goes shooting up white trash i just meant that at some point in their lives most people have said something a little bit racist..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I never mentioned colour, creed i just said racist, i didnt mean everyone runs around with white pointy hats on or goes shooting up white trash i just meant that at some point in their lives most people have said something a little bit racist..


No mate you said deep down were all a bit racist.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I think everyone is jumping on Lukee a bit here. While he was a bit sweeping with his comments, I do think he was kinda right, but racism was the wrong word... I think no matter how deep it is buried, people have preconcieved ideas of other people who look different from themselves. Its a natural self preservation mechansim. It gets to be racism, IMO, when something gets so negative as to be proper harmful... but i would like to think that most people nowadays have th brains to think past natural urges and responses - which brings me nicely right back round to the original couple of posts :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ok before everyone starts jumping up and down and spitting there dummies out watch Avenue Q 'everyones a little bit racist' on youtube.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> That is a real shame - however I do think that when you post things on a forum it isnt always read the way it was intended, no matter who types it. And (from the posts I have seen) you seem to get your point across just fine!


 :thumb:

If you had of seen my posting style when i first joined another bb forum ,you'd have thought i was an 8 yr old ,lol, but ive learnt over the years to post better.



rs007 said:


> Buddy take it easy.
> 
> If that is true about hardly read or write (you are posting fine, more or less) then let me clear something up for you - that is NO indicator of intelligence. These are learned SKILLS. Your intelligence is what you are borne with and develop yourself, stop beating yourself up. I am pretty sure we have had disagreements on here, not once have I ever thought "oh yeah, that cultivator is a thick cnt" - I wouldnt presume to judge in that manner anyhow.
> 
> You seem a sound enough cvnt to me anyhow (usage of the word cvnt is in the Scottish sense here, ie, purely complimentary :thumbup1: )


 :thumb: , your still a cvnt thou,lol. Man like i said above ive got better over the years but with the education ive recieved i am limited to what i can post on here . Ive seen some cracking threads here since ive joined and i always say to myslef that id love to contribute liek the other guys in the thread but when i go to type a good reply then im just stuck with my basic knowledge that i have and cant get into the flow of it because of this . But cheers for the confidence boost :thumb:



The Raptor said:


> I think that even though some are offended by your threads your a good addition, over the years i have instantly known its you when you post even when it was in the old days where you had gone through about 8 accounts on MT haha, at least you fit in better here...


 :thumb: i was always found out because of my posting style,


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I think we all look racist at times when we're just messing about

Welsh - Your all sheep [email protected] loons!

French - Snail eating puffta's!

Scottish - Brainless barbarians from the north!

'Hes black hes blatently hard'

'Friends what ya talking about hes ginger lol'

'French military victories try defeats LOL'

We all joke and make generalisations most of the time its just as banter and we dont mean it, hell my old lot used to call each other paki's, ****, *****'s what ever because they all did it mutually and knew it was just banter.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

cultivator said:


> :thumb: , your still a cvnt thou,lol.


no offense taken :lol: 

I know what you mean, I have problems getting words to illustrate what I am thinking too mate, that never goes away - the fact you are aware of it shows a reasonable level of intelligence IMO because you are frustrated you cannot convey your thoughts properly.

Just keep at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I think we all look racist at times when we're just messing about
> 
> Welsh - Your all sheep [email protected] loons!
> 
> ...


Yep it is the context 100% that deems the racial element IMO

For example, me jokingly using the word ***** - Bizz found that offensive and I can respect that, even if I don't agree - but no one can reasonably accuse me of being racist on the basis of my use of the word in any context which I have used it.

Had I made a blatant statement like all n****rs are fvcking cvnts who should be shot on sight, that would be definitely racist and bang out of order. I can't even bring myself to type the full n word in that context.

Definitely down to context, a word is just sound on the air, or lines on the page, without context.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I had a good joke sent me today but feel i will offend by using it on here lol... even though im not racist , i will race anyone !!!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Yep it is the context 100% that deems the racial element IMO
> 
> For example, me jokingly using the word ***** - Bizz found that offensive and I can respect that, even if I don't agree - but no one can reasonably accuse me of being racist on the basis of my use of the word in any context which I have used it.
> 
> ...


I would even go a step further and say laughing at racist jokes doesnt always make you one, i freely admit ive laughed at a few in my time, if there inventive and quite funny i'll laugh it doesnt represent my opinions of people, you can be gay, strait, bi, asian, african, white, black, male, female, christian, muslim, jew, sikh, hindu, buddhist i dont care lol its personality thats the main thing, people can think very different things and still have almost identical personalities if you know what i mean


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I would even go a step further and say laughing at racist jokes doesnt always make you one, i freely admit ive laughed at a few in my time, if there inventive and quite funny i'll laugh it doesnt represent my opinions of people, you can be gay, strait, bi, asian, african, white, black, male, female, christian, muslim, jew, sikh, hindu, buddhist i dont care lol its personality thats the main thing, people can think very different things and still have almost identical personalities if you know what i mean


Joke messaged to you then mate lol !!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I think we all look racist at times when we're just messing about
> 
> Welsh - Your all sheep [email protected] loons!
> 
> ...


i agree i always confuse people because I don't fit into the stereo type, as I grew up in a nice neighbourhood and i"m well spoken

what a lot of people including black people don't realize is that there are many different types black people just like there are different types of white people



rs007 said:


> Yep it is the context 100% that deems the racial element IMO
> 
> For example, me jokingly using the word ***** - Bizz found that offensive and I can respect that, even if I don't agree - but no one can reasonably accuse me of being racist on the basis of my use of the word in any context which I have used it.
> 
> ...


exactly i know you're not racist ... you may listen to a bit too much 50 cent but thats about all i can hold against you


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I think we all look racist at times when we're just messing about
> 
> Welsh - Your all sheep [email protected] loons!
> 
> ...


What about us irish, were always good for a joke


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I love black people, couldn't eat a whole one though.


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> IMO opinion if your a ku*t your a ku*t whether your white, black, pink, green or blue. Intelligence is not governed by colour or creed.


Agreed i hate everyone equally.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> i agree i always confuse people because I don't fit into the stereo type, as I grew up in a nice neighbourhood and i"m well spoken
> 
> what a lot of people including black people don't realize is that there are many different types black people just like there are different types of white people
> 
> exactly i know you're not racist ... you may listen to a bit too much 50 cent but thats about all i can hold against you


  Repped if it lets me :lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

lots of mass debating going on in this thread :lol:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> lots of mass debating going on in this thread :lol:


 I love a good masdebate (narf narf)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> i make sure i say what i mean and mean what i say
> 
> there are so many others that dont feel confident enough to be honest even if it may offend...real shame
> 
> OP can you not use the n word please





bizzlewood said:


> i just don't think it should be used in any context including rap music
> 
> i've never used it and don't agree with black people using it either
> 
> anyway back on topic





bizzlewood said:
 

> i agree i always confuse people because I don't fit into the stereo type, as I grew up in a nice neighbourhood and i"m well spoken
> 
> what a lot of people including black people don't realize is that there are many different types black people just like there are different types of white people
> 
> exactly i know you're not racist ... *you may listen to a bit too much 50 cent but thats about all i can hold against you*


got nothing to do with that imo its just society as a whole,its a term,a word used,slang,a term of endearment even in the way us scottish use the word cvnt,tbh find it hilarious unless used in context of hate to even deem it worthy of a 'please dont use that word' post.

o brought this up in the past,its commonly used as good banter to describe gingers as p1ss smelling cvnts,now lets get real here for a second,i have a daughter who is as ginger as it gets,who was born with severe kidney and bladder deformation,due to such she has v little bladder control and you can imagine the resultant effect,now if i were to take on the sensitive motherfuker role as some like to take,like here,i would be bursting into a lot of threads proclaiming my distain and disgust at such phrases being used,then i would be tracking down a lot of people on this board to kick their fukn teeth down there throats,but no,low and behold i take it for what it is,a stereotypical form of banter and comradery,essentially meaningless words used anonymously on a forum that are accepted by society today for what it is.

I will finish by saying,if you cant stand the banter,get out of the fukin thread,because if you cant see these things for what they are then you are taking life far too seriously


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> got nothing to do with that imo its just society as a whole,its a term,a word used,slang,a term of endearment even in the way us scottish use the word cvnt,tbh find it hilarious unless used in context of hate to even deem it worthy of a 'please dont use that word' post.
> 
> o brought this up in the past,its commonly used as good banter to describe gingers as p1ss smelling cvnts,now lets get real here for a second,i have a daughter who is as ginger as it gets,who was born with severe kidney and bladder deformation,due to such she has v little bladder control and you can imagine the resultant effect,now if i were to take on the sensitive motherfuker role as some like to take,like here,i would be bursting into a lot of threads proclaiming my distain and disgust at such phrases being used,then i would be tracking down a lot of people on this board to kick their fukn teeth down there throats,but no,low and behold i take it for what it is,a stereotypical form of banter and comradery,essentially meaningless words used anonymously on a forum that are accepted by society today for what it is.
> 
> I will finish by saying,if you cant stand the banter,get out of the fukin thread,because if you cant see these things for what they are then you are taking life far too seriously


i think you need to calm down because its not that serious

just because a lot of people use that word it doesn't make it acceptable in any way shape or form and the roots of the word run a lot deeper than the word cvnt

i didn't bark at him i just asked him if he could not use the word... thats all

imma stop this here because i can sense this is gonna turn into an argument and because i need to pee


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> got nothing to do with that imo its just society as a whole,its a term,a word used,slang,a term of endearment even in the way us scottish use the word cvnt,tbh find it hilarious unless used in context of hate to even deem it worthy of a 'please dont use that word' post.
> 
> o brought this up in the past,its commonly used as good banter to describe gingers as p1ss smelling cvnts,now lets get real here for a second,i have a daughter who is as ginger as it gets,who was born with severe kidney and bladder deformation,due to such she has v little bladder control and you can imagine the resultant effect,now if i were to take on the sensitive motherfuker role as some like to take,like here,i would be bursting into a lot of threads proclaiming my distain and disgust at such phrases being used,then i would be tracking down a lot of people on this board to kick their fukn teeth down there throats,but no,low and behold i take it for what it is,a stereotypical form of banter and comradery,essentially meaningless words used anonymously on a forum that are accepted by society today for what it is.
> 
> I will finish by saying,if you cant stand the banter,get out of the fukin thread,because if you cant see these things for what they are then you are taking life far too seriously


blah blah blah

Fvck off you stinking pis$y ginger cvnt



Thats just earned me a dry fisting in tomorrows training :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> i think you need to calm down because its not that serious
> 
> just because a lot of people use that word it doesn't make it acceptable in any way shape or form and the roots of the word run a lot deeper than the word cvnt
> 
> ...


and my point was that the use of the phrasing of p1ss smelling ginger is far more relevant and 'NOW' than your need to hark back to the roots of 'your' people,its not happened to you,you've never experienced the hurt that the time the word was born from caused,so please dont patronise me with that BS,my daughter suffers now,my daughters pain is real,the slander is current and VERY relevant,but i dont whinge.

Besides,dig back far enough and you find the black man selling the black man to the white man for slavery etc,superior tribesman in Africa herding the weaker of the race etc,kind of self made problem there,but like i said largely irrelevant in this day and age all things considered in the context that its ment in.......

btw playing devils advocate if you cant guess........

even more relevant i guess would be like i touched upon,dont like something someone is saying,dont read it,offended by someones opinion or use of the english language,dont read it,put them on block even,fuk knows the women have to put up with it on here day in day out with mods and and the majority of others turning a blind eye,why should that be treated any differently,because its a more sensationalist subject?gimme a break......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> blah blah blah
> 
> Fvck off you stinking pis$y ginger cvnt
> 
> ...


stinking p1ssy ginger cvnt with awesome guns if you will please :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> even more relevant i guess would be like i touched upon,dont like something someone is saying,dont read it,offended by someones opinion or use of the english language,dont read it,put them on block even,fuk knows the women have to put up with it on here day in day out with mods and and the majority of others turning a blind eye,why should that be treated any differently,because its a more sensationalist subject?gimme a break......


All other stuff aside, that is quite sad as according to contacts I have had, the women of the board have used the correct channels to report posts, but nowt been done...

I freely admit I do not know all sides though, only really even became aware of the issues yesterday as haven't been as "all over" the board as I used to be.

Maybe time for return of the alphas, to crush those beta pretenders :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> All other stuff aside, that is quite sad as according to contacts I have had, the women of the board have used the correct channels to report posts, but nowt been done...
> 
> I freely admit I do not know all sides though, only really even became aware of the issues yesterday as haven't been as "all over" the board as I used to be.
> 
> *Maybe time for return of the alphas, to crush those beta pretenders* :lol: :lol: :lol: .


i think thats prob a good idea,am all about saving the women folks :lol: :lol:

ok i've had a cpl of beers,desperate for a [email protected] now,gnr sign off and destroy myself over thoughts of anal eased adventures and join back into the thread in the morning once its spiraled heavily off course/been locked :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> i think thats prob a good idea,am all about saving the women folks :lol: :lol:
> 
> ok i've had a cpl of beers,desperate for a [email protected] now,gnr sign off and destroy myself over thoughts of anal eased adventures and join back into the thread in the morning once its spiraled heavily off course/been locked :lol: :lol:


Alright hunni, missing you like butt sex xxx


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I wont define 2 faced real life people as I already know wtf they are, I can certainly define 2 faced forum people on here though, lets have a memory check, ah yeh...that was it

Some guys thread

I wanna do a first cycle I been doing swimming whatever for 2 years

my stats

blah

blah blah

Responses and every one of them

Good luck mate

Think youl do well

Do this and that you should be ok

Sounds like your gonna make some good progress

My thread

Wanna do a cycle sick of waiting now

My stats: pretty much identical to the previous guys some even better

Replies

Pmsl

Wtf

your jokin me right

I think it is not enough... Lol

and then people have got the fckin balls to come on here and comdem me as one of the so called idiots and have the audacity to question why I dont contribute to the forum 

not sure about other members but theres 2 people I have got endless respect for on here that ive personally chatted to.

one has already posted a few times in this thread, the other doesnt post much at all anymore but is seriously misjudged by the beta dipsh1ts who would jump into a fire If they were told it would make them gain 3 lbs.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Alright hunni, missing you like butt sex xxx


see you tomorrow night mate,lovin you like jelly tots xxxx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Well I wont define 2 faced real life people as I already know wtf they are, I can certainly define 2 faced forum people on here though, lets have a memory check, ah yeh...that was it
> 
> Some guys thread
> 
> ...


That an actual non exagerated example? WTF?

Sorry I missed that, as said before I haven't been around as much recently.

I know I kinda jumped on you in that thread about going to the docs prematurely, but that was more to do with me and how I was feeling at the time than any error on your part, my failing really there - hey, maybe I am human after all 

But that is seriously a bit fkd


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> That an actual non exagerated example? WTF?
> 
> Sorry I missed that, as said before I haven't been around as much recently.
> 
> ...


read your reps ffs lol as i think youve made another error  not sure why you remembered that post, i forgot about it as it was a well critisized and an earned bollacking as what i did was a very stupid thing to do which I acknowledged.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

andysutils said:


> Well I wont define 2 faced real life people as I already know wtf they are, I can certainly define 2 faced forum people on here though, lets have a memory check, ah yeh...that was it
> 
> Some guys thread
> 
> ...


fuk everyone of them mate,the very same people will be lying and doiung the same as you have aired behind their keyboards,vast majority on here lie about what they do,thats why it seems so shocking when the ones who do tell the truth seem so shocking,they arent really,they just have the balls to tell the truth about what they are doing.

make your choices get it done,its your life,you choose the paths you go down,anonymous people on forums opinions dont matter a jot for the vast majority,look at earlie in this year,DNP useage was all but secret society on here,suddenly when myself,RS,steph etc etc started pipping up about our use of it,looooooooow and behold turns out every cvnt was doing it anyway but just didtn want to say and a shed load more jumped on the bandwagon behond closed pm's :lol: :lol: makes you laugh,as Rams said in opening post,two faced fukers,rife mate,dont bother your head about it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

weeman said:


> fuk everyone of them mate,the very same people will be lying and doiung the same as you have aired behind their keyboards,vast majority on here lie about what they do,thats why it seems so shocking when the ones who do tell the truth seem so shocking,they arent really,they just have the balls to tell the truth about what they are doing.
> 
> make your choices get it done,its your life,you choose the paths you go down,anonymous people on forums opinions dont matter a jot for the vast majority,look at earlie in this year,DNP useage was all but secret society on here,suddenly when myself,RS,steph etc etc started pipping up about our use of it,looooooooow and behold turns out every cvnt was doing it anyway but just didtn want to say and a shed load more jumped on the bandwagon behond closed pm's :lol: :lol: makes you laugh,as Rams said in opening post,two faced fukers,rife mate,dont bother your head about it


lol very true weeman, Its actually mroe funny lookin back on it as I posted another thread not long ago after that how I was gettin a little more attention from people as my life was looking a whole lot better and I was feeling a whole lot better and the same sad sh1t sniping comments and insults came yet again.

i think the truth of the matter was is that they didnt like the fact id made great progress

actually knew wtf I was doing and what i doing was actually working and its typical of this country that some sados hate nothing more than to see a skinny loser actually do something about his problem and change for the better incase one day you might catch up with them or become even better.

i like you and RS and a few others left on here a lot, never judging people and theres no doubts with people like you mate or no question. what you see is what you get.

Im glad they actually did slate me as it forced me down the path they insulted only it turned out it was the right one and got me even further.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

andysutils said:


> lol very true weeman, Its actually mroe funny lookin back on it as I posted another thread not long ago after that how I was gettin a little more attention from people as my life was looking a whole lot better and I was feeling a whole lot better and the same sad sh1t sniping comments and insults came yet again.
> 
> i think the truth of the matter was is that they didnt like the fact id made great progress
> 
> ...


Epic post, thats the one getting repped as soon as I am refueled :thumbup1:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I think everyone is jumping on Lukee a bit here. While he was a bit sweeping with his comments, I do think he was kinda right, but racism was the wrong word...* I think no matter how deep it is buried, people have preconcieved ideas of other people who look different from themselves. Its a natural self preservation mechansim.* It gets to be racism, IMO, when something gets so negative as to be proper harmful... but i would like to think that most people nowadays have th brains to think past natural urges and responses - which brings me nicely right back round to the original couple of posts :lol:


That's because we don't see the world as the world is - we see the world the way WE are


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

andysutils said:


> lol very true weeman, Its actually mroe funny lookin back on it as I posted another thread not long ago after that how I was gettin a little more attention from people as my life was looking a whole lot better and I was feeling a whole lot better and the same sad sh1t sniping comments and insults came yet again.
> 
> i think the truth of the matter was is that they didnt like the fact id made great progress
> 
> ...


Happens all the time, made some good gains lately, yet some folk at work have gone all snidey behind my back. It's life im afraid, some folk don't like to see others succeed so wind up being very jealous for it.



rs007 said:


> You saying I don't :confused1:
> 
> I'll have you know I do 40 lengths of the local pool, every Wednesday AND Saturday, so I train baby, you can bet yo' ass on that brah


It's cool brah, i just couldn't believe myron actually said that


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> It is a general rant
> 
> ...


You are old bro :tongue:

Im not one for being two faced to be honest If I dont like someone they will generally know one way or another, if they ask me why I would be happy to tell them, mostly I just focus on those I do like rather than wasting my time thinking about people that arent worth my time.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't comment on this thread because I'm the biggest, thickest, softest tvvat ever to plug a computer in.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I would even go a step further and say laughing at racist jokes doesnt always make you one, i freely admit ive laughed at a few in my time, if there inventive and quite funny i'll laugh it doesnt represent my opinions of people, you can be gay, strait, bi, asian, african, white, black, male, female, christian, muslim, jew, sikh, hindu, buddhist i dont care lol its personality thats the main thing, people can think very different things and still have almost identical personalities if you know what i mean


of course it doesnt. i joke is a joke.

As humans we are weak creatures and when we are angry or want to insult/react we tend to say things that come to us the quickest. these things tend to be a persons physical difference more than something they know about them. be it fat, bald, ugly, coloured etc etc.

I would personally go as far to say laughing at a joke or calling some1 black/yellow/brown/white etc makes you no more racist than calling some1 fat makes you fatest.

being racist or fatest(which i believe can be justified as a certain type pf person if racist can as stupid as that sounds) means actualy hating some1 and that you would not socialise with them or help them due to their difference be it skin colour/weight/sexuality or anything else.

and before any1 would even dream of calling me racist they should first check out my facebook pics of my most recent girlfriend


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> As humans we are weak creatures and when we are angry or want to insult/react we tend to say things that come to us the quickest. these things tend to be a persons physical difference more than something they know about them. be it fat, bald, ugly, coloured etc etc.


I think this just represents a lack of imagination more than anything. In the same way that repeated swearing with reliance on the same swear words shows the same.

Not saying I don't do it, just my opinion.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

phys sam said:


> I think this just represents a lack of imagination more than anything. In the same way that repeated swearing with reliance on the same swear words shows the same.
> 
> Not saying I don't do it, just my opinion.


I think its a lack of alot of things to be honest but just represents how lazy as a whole our population has become.

Something i have been doing the last 4/6 months and every1 takes the mick out of is stop swearing completly. I caught one of my little cousins swearing and it sounded horrible so i am making an effort not to. i also kick off if my g/f does and any of my mates around me altho this latter is much harder and usually just gets laughed off lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Vibrance said:


> Ive never been two faced.
> 
> but my back has been stabbed more times then imaginable.


Aren't you LukeC ...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/43050-kierens-quest-mass-102.html#post2050945 ..? That seem's kinda two faced to me...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Aren't you LukeC ...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/43050-kierens-quest-mass-102.html#post2050945 ..? That seem's kinda two faced to me...


LOL nice one.... LukeC OWNED !!!! lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't really care if people are two faced on here. I don't know anyone personally and am never likely to meet anyone either, it's just the Internet and a bit of banter for me.

I don't really come on here much anymore anyway, quality of threads has dropped right down. Whatever happened to the polls about punching gorillas in the face for a million pounds and the like?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I don't really care if people are two faced on here. I don't know anyone personally and am never likely to meet anyone either, it's just the Internet and a bit of banter for me.
> 
> I don't really come on here much anymore anyway, quality of threads has dropped right down. *Whatever happened to the polls about punching gorillas in the face for a million pounds and the like?*


I just wee'd a little bit :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I just wee'd a little bit :lol:


]

how did your night out go dude,did you go up that place again lol.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

By definition, to be two-faced is to be deceitful or hypocritical. Who here hasn't been either of these things? Nobody! We all do it, some more than others but it's true.. I do it tbh. Not because I'm a cnut that gets off on the sound of my own voice, it's just a necessary evil sometimes to keep the peace.

A friend of mine is cheating on another friend. By not telling her I'm being deceitful, but I just can't bring myself to do it.. she lives and dies for the bloke and it's xmas, I feel like sh1t for not doing something but she doesn't deserve to have the holidays ruined for her.. and they really would be if she found out. I hope she does find out and maybe I'll have to tell her one day.. but not at the moment. This would make me two-faced but I'm doing it for a particular reason, you know?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I don't really care if people are two faced on here. I don't know anyone personally and am never likely to meet anyone either, it's just the Internet and a bit of banter for me.
> 
> I don't really come on here much anymore anyway, quality of threads has dropped right down. *Whatever happened to the polls about punching gorillas in the face for a million pounds and the like? *


feel bit guilty now, let the side down a bit


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

When I was a teenager, I had a few instances of being two faced - but then everyone around me was the same. It wasn't pleasant, don't fancy that again, so I don't do it.

That's not to say I'm perfect. My friend's girlfriend is a rancid slapper of the worst kind, and also extremely pathetic, with no apparent self respect. She looks down on people who don't adore her while her boyfriend is out shagging blokes or having foursomes with dumb 15 year olds, and coming home and giving her the clap. I can't stand her, but we have mutual friends, so I'll say hello to her and make nice if I'm out in public, but in all honesty, I'd be happy if I never saw her again...

As for cheating - I've not, but I've shagged blokes who I know damn well have had a girlfriend (despite their denials...), but there was no chance of being found out. I'm not proud of it, but then I'm not ashamed either. I wasn't after a boyfriend, and tbh, I'm sure I wasn't the only bit on the side....

I'm a bit of an ar5ehole really.....


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> feel bit guilty now, let the side down a bit


I reminded you about those several times. You certainly did let us all down. I hope santa sh1ts in your stockings.


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Aren't you LukeC ...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/43050-kierens-quest-mass-102.html#post2050945 ..? That seem's kinda two faced to me...


Yeh that account is on my iPod and I can't get the damn password.

Plus I'm not hiding the fact.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LukeC said:


> Yeh that account is on my iPod and I can't get the damn password.
> 
> Plus I'm not hiding the fact.


Have you photoshopped a t shirt onto yourself luke pmsl !!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> ]
> 
> how did your night out go dude,did you go up that place again lol.


Night was good mate, from what i can remember but lost the keys to my place for the 3rd time this year....

Had to wake the neighbours for spares at 6am


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Have you photoshopped a t shirt onto yourself luke pmsl !!!!


No apparently, nobody took my *Mr Olympia* body for granted.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Alrighty
> 
> Uriel started a potentially very nice thread a week or so ago, RE 2 faced cvnted ness on forums. For reasons which were his own, he deleted the thread, but I think the potential was there for a very good thread. A very good thread indeed.
> 
> ...


Fact is, most people are two faced. It's a fact of life unfortunately. I cant stand two faced people and I actually think its quite pathetic to be that way because if you've got the balls to do something surely you should have the balls to admit to it and not play childish games etc... but the reason people do it, is simply because people let them get away with treating them that way..... FCK that!!!! pmsl I try to surround myself with people who are straight talking and say whats on their mind. There is a difference between that and people who say things to you that seem straight talking but have an ulterior motive, those clowns i comes across quite often pmsl


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Some good posts folks :thumbup1:

Let me just clarify though, as I think a lot of you saying everyone is 2 faced etc, are not getting quite the grasp of the wider real-world definition of 2 faced. Allow me to illustrate.

Lets say (names chosen at random) I am in a web chat on MSN with Weeman. He is telling me how much he fvcking hates that cvnt JW, he seriously hates him and would love nothing more than to sh1t in his big stupid fat head. He is also slating his tan, saying he looks like a fvcking leather couch, a burst one at that. He is even saying he has totally sh1t guns, that don't even go boom, more just like pffft.

But

I have Facebook (just for example sake) open in another window, and I see Weeman posting on Jws page, bullsh1t cvnty sickening ar$e kissy false comments like "love you loads" "your awesome" "your guns are the best" etc etc etc.

This is very common. Perhaps some people in this thread have done it, witnessed it or whatever.

THAT is 2 faced - hanging of someones clit/cock in public, then bitching like fvck about them elsewhere - and as I say most of the fvcking spastics that do it don't actually have the intelligence to be doing it - never realise that it all goes back anyway.

Being nice to your boss even though you hate him is not being two faced. That is diplomatically preserving some sort of relationship, for the sake of your livelihood.

Not telling a friend that you know his/her partner is cheating on them when you know about it is not being two faced, thats a mutherfvcking complicated situation right there, and there are any number of reasons why a person would be best to stay out of that one.

etc etc


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Some good posts folks :thumbup1:
> 
> Let me just clarify though, as I think a lot of you saying everyone is 2 faced etc, are not getting quite the grasp of the wider real-world definition of 2 faced. Allow me to illustrate.
> 
> ...


Mate i dont think copy and pasting a msn message is good for your reputation on here, let weeman just say what he needs to in private plz pmsl  :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

thing is right there,alter those names and that convo basically happens all the time,its amazing when you get a little insight at the sheer two faced backstabbery,i think as a whole it obviously goes on a lot in life but unfortunately its an ugly real trait of bodybuilding and the people it attracts,the people where we live are horrendous for this going on,on here on this forum it happens so much its almost laughable,and yet you still see the same people kissing the same asses day in day oput with all the falsities under the sun,sadly enough......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Some good posts folks :thumbup1:
> 
> Let me just clarify though, as I think a lot of you saying everyone is 2 faced etc, are not getting quite the grasp of the wider real-world definition of 2 faced. Allow me to illustrate.
> 
> ...


 :lol: hahahaha! where is the big green man these days?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

LukeC said:


> Yeh that account is on my iPod and I can't get the damn password.
> 
> Plus I'm not hiding the fact.


Your actively posting with both accounts...Thats against forum rules...


----------



## LukeC (Dec 17, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Your actively posting with both accounts...Thats against forum rules...


Until I cleared my cookies.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> :lol: hahahaha! where is the big green man these days?


He is around.

as in a round

round fat chump :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well only read the 1st post so im sure that i have missed a lot but just to answer the 1st post.....

2 faced? not sure, i know that every thing i say about people (whether its good or bad, funny or nasty) i will at some point say to the people i am saying it about but this is very rare tbh as i usually just open my big gob with out thinking and just tell people what i think....

on the other hand it is good to see what other people think of people as you may have an opinion that some one can change there for ending in you liking the person that you originally didnt, now if you hadnt spoke to some one else and they hadnt have changed your mind you would have told some one they are a cnut when in fact they are not a cnut but you didnt know this before talking with some one else 1st.....

on the forum 2 faced is funny as really who knows who is who? i could be some fat muscle worship wort ridden smelly old man with a cheesy bell end (p.s i do need a shower! lol) so really you never know who it is that you are talking about or even to.....

on the forum the level of 2 facedness is dictated by the rep system..... most ppl lick bum so they get reps..... id rather be a cnut just like i am in real life

iv got an idea lets all tell each other what we really think of each other? if you wanna know what some on er thinks of you just ask them right here in this post? ill be honest if some one asks.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> well only read the 1st post so im sure that i have missed a lot but just to answer the 1st post.....
> 
> 2 faced? not sure, i know that every thing i say about people (whether its good or bad, funny or nasty) i will at some point say to the people i am saying it about but this is very rare tbh as i usually just open my big gob with out thinking and just tell people what i think....
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea Jim - not only does it let us see us as others see us, but gives everyone the chance to correct wrong assumptions etc.

I'll start - RE you Jim, you seem decent enough, but being totally honest, I find it hard to make sense of a lot of your posts, wording, punctuation etc. I mean I am no grammar nazi, but I don't think you put yourself over as well as you could with respect to conveying thoughts etc. As for personal opinion of you, i just havent read enough posts of yours to put an opinion together.

Right, you do me - my skin is thick, don't hold back :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats a great idea Jim - not only does it let us see us as others see us, but gives everyone the chance to correct wrong assumptions etc.
> 
> I'll start - RE you Jim, you seem decent enough, but being totally honest, I find it hard to make sense of a lot of your posts, wording, punctuation etc. I mean I am no grammar nazi, but I don't think you put yourself over as well as you could with respect to conveying thoughts etc. As for personal opinion of you, i just havent read enough posts of yours to put an opinion together.
> 
> Right, you do me - my skin is thick, don't hold back :lol:


i cant believe you would say that!?.... i liked the old 2 faced rams lol

any way the same for you buddy not really read enough posts to make up my mind.

from what i have read its all good i think

you seem a dead sensible guy with a good view on most things in life, and have a good sense of humor. (maybe i am lucky i haven't read the posts that would make you look a cnut yet lol).

on me- my wording is probably due to the fact that i am blunt plus the fact that i think faster then i type and get a little muddled, my spelling is appalling as i am dyslexic and this may play a part in the way i come across, i am easier to understand in real life but harder to get on with lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> i cant believe you would say that!?.... i liked the old 2 faced rams lol
> 
> any way the same for you buddy not really read enough posts to make up my mind.
> 
> ...


Dyslexia - had wondered if that was maybe it, but didn't want to come over rude by asking - but there you are, sorted, explanation done and dusted :lol:

Anyone else care to join in


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Dyslexia - had wondered if that was maybe it, but didn't want to come over rude by asking - but there you are, sorted, explanation done and dusted :lol:
> 
> Anyone else care to join in


i had mentioned the dyslexia a few times before as i was getting the ass with p1ss taking.... now i just run fire fox spell check lol but its a yank checker so some things may not catch my eye lol or words like there or their may be muddled etc i do try my best tho as i know it must be annoying trying to make sense of my ramblings lol


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Thats a great idea Jim - not only does it let us see us as others see us, but gives everyone the chance to correct wrong assumptions etc.
> 
> Right, you do me - my skin is thick, don't hold back :lol:


007 not sure I understand why you want to know or really give a monkey's ar$e how you are viewed, perceived, valued or resented etc on an internet forum mate?

You appear to be a bright chap and I'm sure you can smell the bullshyte that emanates through the posts of 'some' guys on here?!

Does it really make any difference if I or (someone else) says your a good guy? What do we base it on?

Personally I don't mind what people think I am -boring cvnt has been hinted at by some :lol: :laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

OldMan said:


> 007 not sure I understand why you want to know or really give a monkey's ar$e how you are viewed, perceived, valued or resented etc on an internet forum mate?
> 
> You appear to be a bright chap and I'm sure you can smell the bullshyte that emanates through the posts of 'some' guys on here?!
> 
> ...


Ahhh, not about me specifcally, just started it with that.

While I generally don't give a monkeys ass, I guess I must be human afterall (there has been some doubt :lol: ), because when it gets back to me people have been spreading sh1te based on lies/half truths/misunderstandings, then I would like to have the chance to explain/defend myself - but lose sleep I do not, sorry if I confused things there.

Just isn't that important.

PS

You are a boring cvnt tbh

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

it isnt important but it is interesting to know what ppl on this forum think of you, when you spend as much time a week here as me and rams do its just interesting to see the feeling you are spreading???? i think i know what feeling i spread.... i usta be a cnut and try my best to be... now i dnt have to try! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

p.s i just sent bri a p.m talking about what we really think of you cnuts! lol


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Ahhh, not about me specifcally, just started it with that.
> 
> While I generally don't give a monkeys ass, I guess I must be human afterall (there has been some doubt :lol: ), because when it gets back to me people have been spreading sh1te based on lies/half truths/misunderstandings, then I would like to have the chance to explain/defend myself - but lose sleep I do not, sorry if I confused things there.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.

PS.I know


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you guys are like a bunch of women in a knitting circle sometimes

ooooo margery, so and so is a bit too faced

oooOOooooo i know brenda, she is isnt she

i know...i know.....

did you hear about sharon with....well....shouldnt be saying anything

no way...now way....no.....way......


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

ive been very lucky that everyone that i've met and /or trained with on here has been awesome. there's one or two f*ckwits on here that have ****ed me off; one that i've had to contact police about, another that tried to screw me over in the classified section and one that was just downright rude but you block them and get on with it.

people like greg, gemilky, kawakid, captain hero, gambit, gym bunny, MillG, Bonzer, deadliftbear, brmitch, ser, estefan, solidcecil and sulik i have more in common with / or more real life communication with and am glad of it. i'd much rather spend time with them then anyone i know IRL.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

steelicarus said:


> ive been very lucky that everyone that i've met and /or trained with on here has been awesome. there's one or two f*ckwits on here that have ****ed me off; *one that i've had to contact police about*, another that tried to screw me over in the classified section and one that was just downright rude but you block them and get on with it.
> 
> people like greg, gemilky, kawakid, *captain hero*, gambit, gym bunny, MillG, Bonzer, deadliftbear, brmitch, ser, estefan, solidcecil and sulik i have more in common with / or more real life communication with and am glad of it. i'd much rather spend time with them then anyone i know IRL.


Firstly - WHOA!? Madness

Secondly - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Alrighty
> 
> Uriel started a potentially very nice thread a week or so ago, RE 2 faced cvnted ness on forums. For reasons which were his own, he deleted the thread, but I think the potential was there for a very good thread. A very good thread indeed.
> 
> ...


lol only read the first post you thread stealing fuker - you have more faces than the tag Heur factorty lol xxx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I got about 4 faces.....not sure which one I like the most! PMSL

I work in a very upper class enviroment, yet I am very working class. I do tend to act/think differently at work but its not really who I am. That is ok though, kinda like my telephone voice haha

Internet faces are jokes, I cant think that people really like me much over the internet as I'm sure its nothing like I am in real life....not really a question I care to hear the answer too as I am very confident in real life and I love myself more than anyone else could haha not in a c0cky way


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> I got about 4 faces.....not sure which one I like the most! PMSL
> 
> I work in a very upper class enviroment, yet I am very working class. I do tend to act/think differently at work but its not really who I am. That is ok though, kinda like my telephone voice haha
> 
> Internet faces are jokes, I cant think that people really like me much over the internet as I'm sure its nothing like I am in real life....not really a question I care to hear the answer too as I am very confident in real life and I love myself more than anyone else could haha not in a c0cky way


Didn't read post - no need - everyone knows you are a cock, on and off internet

Mwah xxx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> *lol only read the first post you thread stealing fuker *- you have more faces than the tag Heur factorty lol xxx


Finders keepers you dour faced cvnt!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> you guys are like a bunch of women in a knitting circle sometimes
> 
> ooooo margery, so and so is a bit too faced
> 
> ...


What about sharon??? Take to pm, I need to know :lol:

Seriously tho - you guys? Who is that aimed at?

My comments in here are generally aimed at taking the cvnt out of people - and there will be plenty on here no doubt as well as real life - who are like this. Those who know me know it would be a very cold day in hell before I get involved.

A lot of times, if I am find myself in the company of people openly discussing someone else, I'll either clam up myself, or make my exit. There are only 2 people in my life I'll openly discuss others with, and even then generally for a valid reason, not just slating for slating sake - and I don't go back to the person I have been talking about and lick their crack.

Facebook rife with it from what I have seen, one major reason I cannot be fvcked with the place.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> msnlog 3.5
> 
> andysutils said: ****ing hate that cvnt JW, seriously hate him and would love nothing more than to sh1t in his big stupid fat head. He is also slating his tan, saying he looks like a fvcking leather couch, a burst one at that. he has totally sh1t guns, that don't even go boom, more just like pffft.


that fckin convo was suppose to be between us


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

andysutils said:


> that fckin convo was suppose to be between us


Dammit bro, at least I left your name out and subbed it with weemans to get him in trouble, you just done gone landed yourself in it is what you just did :lol:

Anyway, I'm off for beans on toast. You can trust beans on toast - or can you

def 2 faced, the dry toast face, then the bean juice soaked face

hmmm

maybe just have weetabix


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> you guys are like a bunch of women in a knitting circle sometimes
> 
> ooooo margery, so and so is a bit too faced
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Finders keepers you dour faced cvnt!


No probs mate, I have tons of ideas for decent original threads........ I'll toss you the odd one now and then so folk don't twig the depth of your retardation lol

ta for the rep, not going anywhere bro......christmas time off work with the family and friends having some fun lol oh and the next avatar will be err....improved as usual xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ahhh Ramsay..... do you mean like the guys on here who get into their little knitting circle and b1tch like hell about me "spoiling their fun" and "ruining things" for them, by objecting to some of their behaviours on here to all the other guys, or agree with the other guys saying it..... Yet on the other hand rep me sucking up (and often laughing at/taking great glee in comments I've made directed at their "mates"), send me pm's, message me on facebook and comment on or "like" my photos and statuses etc on there constantly....?

That the kind of thing you mean....?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhh Ramsay..... do you mean like the guys on here who get into their little knitting circle and b1tch like hell about me "spoiling their fun" and "ruining things" for them, by objecting to some of their behaviours on here to all the other guys, or agree with the other guys saying it..... Yet on the other hand rep me sucking up (and often laughing at/taking great glee in comments I've made directed at their "mates"), send me pm's, message me on facebook and comment on or "like" my photos and statuses etc on there constantly....?
> 
> That the kind of thing you mean....?


name em!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Seriously tho - you guys? Who is that aimed at?
> 
> My comments in here are generally aimed at taking the cvnt out of people - and there will be plenty on here no doubt as well as real life - who are like this. Those who know me know it would be a very cold day in hell before I get involved.
> 
> .


This is aimed at anyone who starts these boring **** threads, you sadly have failed in my estimations 

Who gives a flying fck if mu5cleman231 is as true on the internet as he is in real life.

Yes **** licking and back stabbing happens, its not a new concept, it happens... what is the aim of this thread?

Do you want everyone to declare how they are not two faced and swap internet bro points? 

Maybe share a little bit of the ****-faux thats in every other thread?

Either people start naming ans shaming or shut the fck up IMO, all said in jest but in a serious undertone.

In real life i'd be the guy cnt punting my mates for talking bollocks and acting like the sewing circle women

Ohhhh brenda, i'll never be two faced to you...

Ohhh i know sharon, we are so good to each other aren't we....really, though....aren't we?!

Yes...yes, i think we should hug and swap friendship bracelets

OOOOOoooooo i have some amazing fabric to make them out of, dont tell Jane though as she's a bit of a skany b1tch, dont want her having one.

cnt....punt


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhh Ramsay..... do you mean like the guys on here who get into their little knitting circle and b1tch like hell about me "spoiling their fun" and "ruining things" for them, by objecting to some of their behaviours on here to all the other guys, or agree with the other guys saying it..... Yet on the other hand rep me sucking up (and often laughing at/taking great glee in comments I've made directed at their "mates"), send me pm's, message me on facebook and comment on or "like" my photos and statuses etc on there constantly....?
> 
> That the kind of thing you mean....?


I'd very much be interested in these names also :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

the forum 2 faced bit comes in journals the most........

'you look great in your recent update pictures'

when the answer should be 'you dont even look like you train so stop wasting your time'

makes me laugh everytime


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> the forum 2 faced bit comes in journals the most........
> 
> 'you look great in your recent update pictures'
> 
> ...


to be fair, there's a fine line between sugar-coating them like you say, and giving them some encouragement

if people are told that they don't look like they train, some will stop, before they've given it a fair crack of the whip

its finding a balance though, saying they look amazing is no good either.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> I'd very much be interested in these names also :whistling:


I 'liked' one of her pictures the other day, but i happen to like the picture... and don't have a problem with her....

Then a couple of days later she told me that im partly responsible for the females gripes recently referring to my Cheryl and Pixie thread....

Bur when JW does a thread categorically talking about Damaged Goods being no use with 'bust flaps' she doesn't bat an eye lid


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> to be fair, there's a fine line between sugar-coating them like you say, and giving them some encouragement
> 
> if people are told that they don't look like they train, some will stop, before they've given it a fair crack of the whip
> 
> its finding a balance though, saying they look amazing is no good either.


completely agree.

ive seen newcomers that have made great gains in comparison to their starting place and they get minimal praise if any because they still dont look big

on the other hand ive seen people get backslapped and fireworks the lot, for ptting on 2 stone of **** and after you read what they have done to look like that you think, try something else, this aint for you


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> the forum 2 faced bit comes in journals the most........
> 
> 'you look great in your recent update pictures'
> 
> ...


This. Although I wouldn't be so heartless to tell anyone to stop wasting their time.

Going to nominate you for the 2011 UK M biggest cvnt awards.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> the forum 2 faced bit comes in journals the most........
> 
> 'you look great in your recent update pictures'
> 
> ...


This. Although I wouldn't be so heartless to tell anyone to stop wasting their time.

Going to nominate you for the 2011 UK M biggest cvnt awards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> This. Although I wouldn't be so heartless to tell anyone to stop wasting their time.
> 
> Going to nominate you for the 2011 UK M biggest cvnt awards.


i would never say it but come on, we have all thought it

and before anyone wants to say what i look like, i dont put any effort in, so its no issue for me


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> i would never say it but come on, we have all thought it
> 
> and before anyone wants to say what i look like, i dont put any effort in, so its no issue for me


That's a relief, i've been wanting to tell you that you look like sh1t for ages. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> That's a relief, i've been wanting to tell you that you look like sh1t for ages. :laugh:


thanks you are what you eat, and i eat sh1t, lots of it !! lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> *you are what you eat*, and i eat sh1t!! lol


is that why i'm such a cúnt then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> is that why i'm such a cúnt then?


No, you'd still be a cvnt even if you only ever ate c0ck. :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> This is aimed at anyone who starts these boring **** threads, you sadly have failed in my estimations
> 
> Who gives a flying fck if mu5cleman231 is as true on the internet as he is in real life.
> 
> ...


Well my friend, it is you who have failed for placing any estimations on me in the first place :lol:

__________ <-line

Bit between lines you aren't reading

__________ <-line

:lol:

Hey - I guess if you don't like it Sharon, don't let the door spank you on the ass on the way out :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the way this has turned into a cvnting off thread. :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> i would never say it but come on, we have all thought it
> 
> and before anyone wants to say what i look like, i dont put any effort in, so its no issue for me


I have thought it, yup, but then I just remember pics of Dorian Yates before training. No one looking at him if he posted pics on here now would ever think he was going to go anywhere. Now, before anyone states the obvious, I am not saying everyone can be like Dorian, what i am saying is you just can't tell what a skinny kid is capable of - and if you (general use of you, not you specifically 1russ100) are the type of guy that would tell a lad to fvck off cos you think he won't get anywhere... well, says more about you thanit does about anything else.

IMO, of course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I like the way this has turned into a cvnting off thread. :thumb:


who was ukms biggest cvnt in the end?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> I like the way this has turned into a cvnting off thread. :thumb:


Great fun eh?

:lol:

Half interesting at least


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> who was ukms biggest cvnt in the end?


Did Robsta not fix the poll :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I have thought it, yup, but then I just remember pics of Dorian Yates before training. No one looking at him if he posted pics on here now would ever think he was going to go anywhere. Now, before anyone states the obvious, I am not saying everyone can be like Dorian, what i am saying is you just can't tell what a skinny kid is capable of - and if you (general use of you, not you specifically 1russ100) are the type of guy that would tell a lad to fvck off cos you think he won't get anywhere... well, says more about you thanit does about anything else.
> 
> IMO, of course.


like i said ive seen great improvements from some of the newer/lighter trainers so to speak but their gains seeme to be overlooked due to the fact that there isnt much to see, but when you look where they come from, their gains are great.

but get someone else whos stoving it on and the only place its going is their cheeks , theyv got a bit of a support group backslapping them all the way you think 'hold on, what exactly are you doing'

i suppose it comes down to the internet popularity argument again


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Did Robsta not fix the poll :lol:


That in itself makes him a massive cvnt. :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok i have read the OP first post again...

To be fair isnt a BB forum going to be rife with Vain people (in the first instance) ??

secondly on a BB forum there will Always be the "competetiveness"

and thirdly there will always be the people that want to be "LOOKED UP TOO" shepherds.. and then you will have the "SHEEP" that will want to try and impress the shepherds.. its just simple human responses that will make someone say something to one person to try and impress them, but perhaps that doesnt sit well with the other person. Now in this situation you have 2 people that have different ideas. and one person who is trying to impress them both.. So it has to be done behind the back.... so in summary lol... i think people should stop bieng sheep and be someone that truly knows where they stand, without needing to impress anyone else and stand by there convictions and morales. that way everyone knows where they stand, and also there is no need for backstabbing and 2 faced comments as you dont really care what anyone else thinks.. ( True belief in ones own self worth)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> like i said ive seen great improvements from some of the newer/lighter trainers so to speak but their gains seeme to be overlooked due to the fact that there isnt much to see, but when you look where they come from, their gains are great.
> 
> but get someone else whos stoving it on and the only place its going is their cheeks , theyv got a bit of a support group backslapping them all the way you think 'hold on, what exactly are you doing'
> 
> i suppose it comes down to the internet popularity argument again


I don't know why you bother reading these journals mate, it's for the exact reasons you've stated that i don't. You just get a load of the same people on all the journals saying the same stuff over and over, pretty pointless really and if you offered any constructive criticism you'd be branded a cvnt.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Ok i have read the OP first post again...
> 
> To be fair isnt a BB forum going to be rife with Vain people (in the first instance) ??
> 
> ...


Good post imo, like the bit in bold


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> I find it hard to believe anyone here has gone through their entire lives not saying to people exactly what they think of them.
> 
> You'd be a very lonely social outcast if that were the case.
> 
> ...





gemc1981 said:


> Theres a difference between between being 2 faced and being diplomatic. Fore example you might hate your boss but he is your boss and you have to treat him a certain way if you wanna keep your job, like you say. Not telling him he is a cnut and biting your tongue is being diplomatic, acting like he is the best thing since sliced bread but then slagging him to anyone who will listen is being 2 faced.


Whatever definition one uses, I do believe that it is not necessary for me to voice my opinion on most people - to their face or to others. I maybe wrong in my opinion anyhow. I have had to deal with very some unsavoury people and some wonderful people too. Sometimes tis too easy to judge someone on limited experience and evidence, only later to find out that the most fallen can soar to everyone's surprise.



> I find that i cant really get my point across on the forums and cant really let people see who and what i am actully like in real life because of my education , i slipped through the net while growing up in belfast and didnt really get educated proper because of the war, you see i came from a real sh1thole of a place where there was mayhem on a daily basics and now im left as a thick cnut who can hardly read or right .Theres a few guys on here that i could honestly get on with in real life who arent up there own 4rses liek most people on the forums


Cultivator - One of my friends is dyslexic and had been written off in school as being stupid. He had been teased and put down by teachers and believed he was illiterate and he had no confidence. It took him a few years away from education before he had the courage to get into learning again, attending college for a basic nightschool course in a subject he enjoyed, then after successful completion he went on and did an access course, before leading onto a tough science degree course. He is like a new man because of it, not because of the knowledge he has, but from the confidence he developed. No longer do the voices in his head remind him of the jokes that he heared at his expense, but others come an ask his advice because his friends think of him as a brainy guy. I helped him out with some technology to help him overcome his dyslexia and I did some proof reading for him, and I was rewarded with being invited to his degree ceremony. It was a great honour for me to witness his transformation.

Whatever your background education, or medical learning difficulties, you can choose what you learn. There is nothing stopping people from calling into the local library, and having a quiet chat with a librarian there. You do not have to tell anyone if you dont want to, but taking that first step and then keep taking another one will take you on a journey to wonderful places.



Bambi said:


> To answer the question I'm not 'two faced'. I try and get on with everyone because I believe everyone is intrinsically a good person. but some people need something to moan about and you know that whatever you tell them it comes out completely twisted to their mates. Learnt that the hard way. So with some people I put on a faint smile and just go 'oh really? Well that's nice' when they want me to slag off someone. Passivity p1sses people off way more than aggression


I think similarly to this, although I do not believe that everyone is intrinsically good - there are a handful of bad ones.

Capacity for diplomacy/tact is closely related IMHO to capacity to mislead/disinform. I do not believe that everyone has the right nor should be given the harsh truth in 100% of situations. In many situations, there is a sequence to learnings and one needs to ensure that the receiver has a suitable context so that information has its desired effect. There is also a matter of ethics and how one perceives others and their rights to know truth or be informed.

J


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100

Smitch

This isn't the first time I have noticed you two falling in line with comments like this and similar.

Don't quite get what you are talking about :whistling:

Please expand


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> 1russ100
> 
> Smitch
> 
> ...


We're actually the same person.

Roses are red, violets are blue, i'm a schizophrenic, and so am i.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> We're actually the same person.


 :lol: Ah I see


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rs007 said:


> :lol: Ah I see


He's my swimmer alter ego.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

rs007 said:


> 1russ100
> 
> Smitch
> 
> ...


ok, your a popular member on here, that goes without saying.

now lets say for example i wanted to do a show and you were gonna help me. i know my weaknesses straight away. so we start my journal with pictures.

i know ive not got big arms, you will know that aswell as youve looked me over but just for a trial YOU write, fvck me his arms are a strong point. because YOU have written that, how many people will agree with it beecause its YOU thats said it? or will anyone really say, sorry but they arnt strong at all, what on earth are you going on about

where as if i was doing the whole lot myself it would be the first thing to be pulled apart, id imagine


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> ok, your a popular member on here, that goes without saying.
> 
> now lets say for example i wanted to do a show and you were gonna help me. i know my weaknesses straight away. so we start my journal with pictures.
> 
> ...


Got you

Let me first say I didn't ask for any status on here, popular or not. I just came on, talked the same sh1te I do in real life and here we are. I actually laugh at the notion I am meant to be popular, WTF, I am the geekiest nerdiest most anti social cvnt going who just happened to fluke a couple of plastic trophies and that is the fact of the matter - but you are spot on - no one says this to me.

Edit - but there are a LOT of straight up honest people on here who do say it like it is, they might not post, maybe take it to pm out of respect or whatever... we don't often see full picture in any situation.

I think I get where you are coming from now. Its the same way a "popular" member can change the direction of a thread with one post - that what you mean? I have seen this to be fair.

Just wanted you to clarify because I felt your resentment was maybe aimed at "the popular members" (fvcking laughable notion really)


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

For me I am the most genuine person people will ever meet. I have been cheated on numerous times in the past and being the receiving end of it is not good. I personally have never cheated and never will and people who do and think its fine I have no time for atall. In real life and on here I mean what I say/type and I always speak my mind may it be nice, opinionated etc. Open and honest is the best way to be in all honesty. I know alot of people lie about things when it comes to the internet but I never do. For instance. I could easily say it was me in my avi but time and time again I have said its not and also I "bench" 300kgs but I dont etc. I think anyone will find if anyone ever comes in contact with me I am exactly what it says on the tin so to speak and a nice guy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

your right, a certain mamber can change the direction of a thread in one comment which yeah is what im getting at. im sure there are some that do it just for a laugh (jw007)  . If i thought constructive critisism would be taken in the way it was offered i would give it, but hlaf the time a post like that would be rubbished by 5 others saying the complete opposite who are just brownie point hunting.

i suppose its same in all walks of live but a little honesty wouldnt go a miss:thumbup1:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

welshflame said:


> For me I am the most genuine person people will ever meet. I have been cheated on numerous times in the past and being the receiving end of it is not good. I personally have never cheated and never will and people who do and think its fine I have no time for atall. In real life and on here I mean what I say/type and I always speak my mind may it be nice, opinionated etc. Open and honest is the best way to be in all honesty. I know alot of people lie about things when it comes to the internet but I never do. For instance. *I could easily say it was me in my avi but time and time again I have said its not* and also I "bench" 300kgs but I dont etc. I think anyone will find if anyone ever comes in contact with me I am exactly what it says on the tin so to speak and a nice guy.


 :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:


Bless haha. It may not be me but I can say I am well on the way to it  .


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

welshflame said:


> Bless haha. It may not be me but I can say I am well on the way to it  .


 Good for you- feel much happier now ;-)


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Good for you- feel much happier now ;-)


Good good im glad haha  .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

welshflame said:


> Bless haha. It may not be me but I can say I am well on the way to it  .


Pics? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Pics? :whistling:


with an honest summary?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

welshflame said:


> For me I am the most genuine person people will ever meet. I have been cheated on numerous times in the past and being the receiving end of it is not good. I personally have never cheated and never will and *people who do and think its fine I have no time for atall*. In real life and on here I mean what I say/type and I always speak my mind may it be nice, opinionated etc. Open and honest is the best way to be in all honesty. I know alot of people lie about things when it comes to the internet but I never do. For instance. I could easily say it was me in my avi but time and time again I have said its not and also I "bench" 300kgs but I dont etc. I think anyone will find if anyone ever comes in contact with me I am exactly what it says on the tin so to speak and a nice guy.


I like the sentiment, but two things: 1) Not all cheating is the same: there are people who just plain and simple [email protected] around... sure they might upset the odd person or two along the way, but worst things in the world happen. Then at the other end of the spectrum you have people who repeatedly cheat while in a marriage with children... and 2) to be honest, knowing about someones extra-marital affairs wouldn't really bother me or effect the way I treated them unless I was someway emotionally involved in the situation.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> with an honest summary?


Hmm. Ok because I have been on here for a long time. I suppose I should post the real me so what I will do is post on my profile a pic. Now. This pic is approximately 8 months old taken in the start of may this year. Since then I have had a diet change and a training revamp. A newer pic wont be done untill I am happy that a massive change has been done  . Give me a few mins.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

welshflame said:


> Hmm. Ok because I have been on here for a long time. I suppose I should post the real me so what I will do is post on my profile a pic. Now. This pic is approximately 8 months old taken in the start of may this year. Since then I have had a diet change and a training revamp. A newer pic wont be done untill I am happy that a massive change has been done  . Give me a few mins.


im only joking!! you dont have to

just out of curiosity, who is that picture of? i used to have mike tyson avi but that was glarinly obvious who that was


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> im only joking!! you dont have to


Stop being so two faced, you're not really joking!!!! :lol:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> im only joking!! you dont have to
> 
> just out of curiosity, who is that picture of? i used to have mike tyson avi but that was glarinly obvious who that was


There we go its done  . I was about 11 stone there I think and now im 12. I would love to know myself dude in all fairness. That guy is my goal and inspiration  .


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

I havent read through the thread but how many people on here have come one and admitted to cheating

btw, is this a thread about cheating or being two faced

and that really is my bum on my avi


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

That's not my face on my avi so i suppose technically i am two faced....


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> I havent read through the thread but how many people on here have come one and admitted to cheating
> 
> btw, is this a thread about cheating or being two faced
> 
> and that really is my bum on my avi


I thought it was your face, making you literally two faced.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SiPhil said:


> I thought it was your face, making you literally two faced.


do you like looking at my bum?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I wish mine had your complexion. Mine's covered in acne.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

ramsay, you have been to enough shows and on the net for long enough to know that most people are back stabbing ****holes.

although through BB'ing i have also met some genuine people and Rams your not too bad your self.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> I 'liked' one of her pictures the other day, but i happen to like the picture... and don't have a problem with her....
> 
> Then a couple of days later she told me that im partly responsible for the females gripes recently referring to my Cheryl and Pixie thread....
> 
> Bur when JW does a thread categorically talking about Damaged Goods being no use with 'bust flaps' she doesn't bat an eye lid


First of all, Joe's thread was hilarious. Everything was tongue in cheek insinuations, and there were some very intelligently constructed analogies. Even people who recognised a bit of themselves found it funny.

But... well done actually. You have, in this comparison, proven without doubt that the people in that thread WERE actually more intelligent, funnier and less offensive than the numbskulls we are currently trying to tolerate who are completely unaware of the definition of subtlety or when they are crossing a line.

I used to wonder if (collectively) you got it but were just rude and ignored the fact that you were offending people. Now I realise you are just not bright enough to understand.

As for you personally. I mistakenly credited you with enough intelligence to understand specifically what the girls were getting offended by. To be fair it wasn't hard since we did actually spell it out very clearly. However from the FB conversation it appears that I overestimated your intellectual capacity and in actual fact you are just a sheep the same as the rest.

As for liking the pic... are you sure it was just the one? Clearly me ignoring every comment and "liking" of pics etc wasn't subtle enough. Am not being an arrogant [email protected] here by the way.... the pics arent of me they're of my pets but I've made it CLEAR I was unimpressed by your behaviour so....???? :confused1:

You said on there you're not responsible. What. YOU'RE not responsible for forwarding the pics and video of that lass that joined here. REALLY.....? Cos thats not what other member of the MA say... OH... hang on.... I'm not meant to know that. Oh dammit.... thats those BOYS being b1tchy again. And here was everybody blaming the girls.

And speaking of b1tchy and two faced. I deleted ur bezzie wendyhousemcpoo on FB. I find his behaviour distasteful too. Firstly its pretty abominable that you two are supposed to be mates yet I get these reps from each of you laughing whenever I tear either of you a new one in public.... Mates eh....??? :confused1: Glad I dont have mates like that..... :whistling: Secondly. He has a girlfriend and I find his incessant pm's on here and FB to be highly distasteful and inappropriate.

Least no **** can say I'M two faced hey....?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What pics and videos?!?!?!?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> What pics and videos?!?!?!?


Lol fck all exciting mate, mostly of my pets....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol fck all exciting mate, mostly of my pets....


In saying that.... most of my "pets" are bodybuilders, rugby players etc in their late teens or early 20's..... so you gotta wonder about the lads tastes eh....? :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, you can keep those ones!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Zara - ouch.

Thanks for that little spat of info tho. Never got a chance to apologise for our little run in, but wasnt in the best of moods and i saw a "discussion" i felt like having. Later reflection and some of my opinions have changed. Not all of them i must be fair, but some of them yes.

And i also got some reps that would seem strange considering somethings that you say. Then what to expect lol, its the internet.

Nice to see some things dont change .


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Zara, can you explain why you would even open a topic with a name such as Cheryl Cole or Pixie Lott ? You know what the content is going to be in a male dominated forum. Let's assume you actually enjoy the banter going on but dislike some of the comments, so why not just ignore the members who you find repulsive? You have the tools available for you to be able to do that. Seems to me you're letting it get to you a little too much and are at boiling point. It's just silly male banter and I don't believe any of it is out of place in what mods have described as an 'adult forum' (as in UK-M). None of it has been too sexually explicit which would belong in one of the private forums, just silly male banter like I said.

Not trying to start an arguement with you, just have my reasoning hat on.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Yep, you can keep those ones!


Really.... Am happy to share but tbh... Its more of a powder room thing and I dont wanna offend anyone or subject them to anything they may not be comfortable with 



1Tonne said:


> Zara - ouch.
> 
> Thanks for that little spat of info tho. Never got a chance to apologise for our little run in, but wasnt in the best of moods and i saw a "discussion" i felt like having. Later reflection and some of my opinions have changed. Not all of them i must be fair, but some of them yes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that... apologies in return if I've been somewhat prickly but bear in mind... if any of the girls see fit to tackle something that bothers us... as its been pointed out often the board is 99% male, so we know in advance that we'll be defending a poorly backed corner and always in the minority. It does tend to put one somewhat on the back foot from the off, knowing the inevitable backlash that is going to occur (to your face OR behind your back) every time you dare to speak up.

I genuinely could not give a rats ass what ppl think though so I will speak up regardless. Clearly it does not win me friends or make me popular, but to be perfectly honest, I'd rather have everyone hate me and slagging me off behind my back (or in the MA pmsl.....) than have a bunch of two faced sychophantic dickheads in my journal surreptitiously wanking under the table whilst pretending to be my mate and interested in my diet and training, whilst slipping in the odd subtle "so how are you looking now?" (refresh for pics, refresh for pics....!!!!) every now and then. Those are the "smart" ones. The rest just ask right out for pics without even pretending to care about my life that means fck all in the grand scheme of things :lol:

Cant remember what I repped you for though?

TBH.... I KNOW I'm a frosty ****.... hey - at least its seasonal  - But I do TRY to be fair. I get on one now and then, but if someones been decent I'll give credit where its due, and if someones been a knob then I'll say so too. Dont always take everything I say at face value either. Sometimes I like to play devils advocate..... :whistling: and you need to know me well to spot it 

Like I said... am not out to try win friends and influence ppl (just as well really) but at least I try to be truthful and ppl know where they stand.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> Zara, can you explain why you would even open a topic with a name such as Cheryl Cole or Pixie Lott ? You know what the content is going to be in a male dominated forum. Let's assume you actually enjoy the banter going on but dislike some of the comments, so why not just ignore the members who you find repulsive? You have the tools available for you to be able to do that. Seems to me you're letting it get to you a little too much and are at boiling point. It's just silly male banter and I don't believe any of it is out of place in what mods have described as an 'adult forum' (as in UK-M). None of it has been too sexually explicit which would belong in one of the private forums, just silly male banter like I said.
> 
> Not trying to start an arguement with you, just have my reasoning hat on.


Honestly mate?

Because Lorian has asked directly that the girls report posts we find offensive and that we feel that ought to be kept to the MA since he is busy and often misses them.

Thats the reason.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry Zara, might not have been clear. Some people repped me for certain posts regarding our discussion yet seem to be very pally pally with you.

None of my business how other people wish to handle themselves.

Not been in your journal....is it bang tidy and worth a tug? :whistling:

Anyway, work sucks, look forward to catching up on this hot topic from the back of the work van.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhh Ramsay..... do you mean like the guys on here who get into their little knitting circle


oi, get your own phrase 



rs007 said:


> Well my friend, it is you who have failed for placing any estimations on me in the first place :lol:
> 
> __________ <-line
> 
> ...


Read between the lines? you're going to have to draw the lines in crayon as i'm a few brain cells short PWO. lol

Or is this one of those personal ongoing jokes i'm just not 'in' on?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> First of all, Joe's thread was hilarious. Everything was tongue in cheek insinuations, and there were some very intelligently constructed analogies. Even people who recognised a bit of themselves found it funny.
> 
> But... well done actually. You have, in this comparison, proven without doubt that the people in that thread WERE actually more intelligent, funnier and less offensive than the numbskulls we are currently trying to tolerate who are completely unaware of the definition of subtlety or when they are crossing a line.
> 
> ...


Zara your an odd one, 1st of all YES i have 'liked' pictures of your flipping cat on facebook, do you really think that because you have gave me a few sly digs on here i am going to hold it against you? Your a man hater in general and it doesn't take a genius to figure out the underlying reasons and don't even get me started on the psychology of it because i can see right through you. I don't have an issue with you Zara even as i write this i am not annoyed despite your pathetic, and even weird comments. I don't think i have made any out of order comments on here towards females, if you'd of took the time to read certain threads i have even told people that they should not speak like that to women etc. And about Powerhouse, don't stir sh!t i don't know what he has said about me on reps, but i have only ever said to you once "actually you were right there" and on that occasion i even told him on facebook to delete a comment on that thread before you seen it, so don't cause trouble (you're known for this, and not just on here either)

And the squirting vid, no i did not put it up in MA it was someone else and the lads will vouch for this.

And finally quote "Now I realise you are just not bright enough to understand."

Zara no need to insult my intelligence, have you even got a job? Your dead set on rooting me out and making me look like 'a baddie' i'll assure you im not.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

1Tonne said:


> *Sorry Zara, might not have been clear. Some people repped me for certain posts regarding our discussion yet seem to be very pally pally with you.*
> 
> None of my business how other people wish to handle themselves.
> 
> ...


Ah right.... yeah that doesnt surprise me in the slightest little bit :whistling:  

Nah the journals shyte mate dnt waste your time. Its all training, diet, stuff to do with comps and boring real life bollox. Hence my lack of male following on this board :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Zara your an odd one, 1st of all YES i have 'liked' pictures of your flipping cat on facebook, do you really think that because you have gave me a few sly digs on here i am going to hold it against you? *Your a man hater in general and it doesn't take a genius to figure out the underlying reasons and don't even get me started on the psychology of it because i can see right through you.* I don't have an issue with you Zara even as i write this i am not annoyed despite your pathetic, and even weird comments. I don't think i have made any out of order comments on here towards females, if you'd of took the time to read certain threads i have even told people that they should not speak like that to women etc. And about Powerhouse, don't stir sh!t i don't know what he has said about me on reps, but i have only ever said to you once "actually you were right there" and on that occasion i even told him on facebook to delete a comment on that thread before you seen it, so don't cause trouble (you're known for this, and not just on here either)
> 
> And the Katbelle squirting vid, no i did not put it up in MA it was someone else and the lads will vouch for this.
> 
> ...


looool

Oh do elaborate mate.... am sure we're all dying to know... go on.... don't be shy  :lol: :lol:

Fck me this'll be good.... should I go get popcorn do you think? 

PS. No I dont have a job I'm a trust fund baby, I dont need to work :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ps: thanks for confirming the squirtergate vid WAS in fact posted in MA..... :thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this should be good

i won't post a popcorn pic cos i'll probably get negged though


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> this should be good
> 
> i won't post a popcorn pic cos i'll probably get negged though


Pick 'n' Mix....?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

you tell me, you're the one that did the neg in question!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> you tell me, you're the one that did the neg in question!


Gosh ppl get inordinately upset over internet points dont they 

I've redressed the balance now  :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Some good posts folks :thumbup1:
> 
> Let me just clarify though, as I think a lot of you saying everyone is 2 faced etc, are not getting quite the grasp of the wider real-world definition of 2 faced. Allow me to illustrate.
> 
> ...


That was funny as fck


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i couldn't care less about negs or reps, but reps are a nice pleasantry

that's why there's a 'like' option on facebook, but no dislike

i've negged about 3 times since i've been on here, and only for really harsh stuff like trolls deliberatly upsetting people

sorry, tangent.

it wasn't me you negged anyhoo, i was just saying how i'm enjoying this ding dong between you and raptor (everyone else is thinking it, i may as well say it)

love a bit of drama

edit: forgot to quote, this is for Zara.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ps: thanks for confirming the squirtergate vid WAS in fact posted in MA..... :thumbup1:


Does it make me less of a man because l have no interest in this "MA"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm NEVER 2 faced, ever. btw


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

christ, all hell broke loose in here


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Does it make me less of a man because l have no interest in this "MA"


No but your t1ts make you less of a man lol xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> No but your t1ts make you less of a man lol xx


How RUDE !!

Can you see them even from the back then ??

Ps whats with the KISSES ????


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah ok, going by Ram's definition then.. no, I am not two-faced. Anonymity of the internet or not, I'm just a nice person I guess 

P.S: I never knew you were black :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i couldn't care less about negs or reps, but reps are a nice pleasantry
> 
> that's why there's a 'like' option on facebook, but no dislike
> 
> ...


Yeah I think it was either tweedle dee or tweedle dum I forget which.... but I rarely use that option too.



Uriel said:


> I'm NEVER 2 faced, ever. btw


 :thumbup1:



Uriel said:


> No but your t1ts make you less of a man lol xx





gemilky69 said:


> How RUDE !!
> 
> Can you see them even from the back then ??
> 
> Ps whats with the KISSES ????


looool.... Must be why I get on with you then... cos apparently I'm a manhater :lol:

Shows lack of intellectual depth judging a book by its cover so blatantly


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Everybody is two faced . has been two faced or will be two faced ..............its all a matter of time ...............and its huiman nature, I have seen it everywhere , work, social, family . Have I been two faced ............hmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe once


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> looool
> 
> Oh do elaborate mate.... am sure we're all dying to know... go on.... don't be shy  :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ok im not going to insult you here im just going to tell you my personal perspective on this.

1st of all i have been nothing but nice to you, but i am open about the way i live my life and im not saying im Roy Cropper, thats just not me so i talk the truth on here as i do in real life, im pretty open about everything, you have also been pretty open about type of guys that you think are jerks and the type of guys that have cheated on you in the past, the guys that think they are above women and can cheat without guilt, arrogant etc... i have openly said that i cheat and i'll also openly say that i have a pretty high opinion about myself but thats not a crime, so even though i have been nice to you and remain to be, you still feel the need to give me digs 'getting your own back for women' if you hate on men that much why don't you join womans rights and get involved with protests and stuff, you know strength in numbers and all that... now let me tell you Zara, i could be a cnut with you after these times you have given digs you have given to me but i don't need to, i have a life and in some ways i really do feel sorry for you, some of the stuff you come out with putting people down makes me and many people CRINGE for you... what have you got to prove?

Now lets put something in perspective, and again i don't mean this in an offensive way, Bodybuilding is 99.9% a male dominated sport, now you come on to a male dominated board (which i have no problem with) but then tell the men how to live their life, you tell them what they can and can't say.. im not even going to say if dozens of people have been talking about this, because if they had im sure 'your snitch' would of told you anyway, the little snurge. You act like the world isn't against you when in reality any arguments you get in to are produced as an end product of your anger for males as a whole.

Sure you body build so your reasons for posting on 99% male dominated forums is justified and are not just here for a shag like some of the girls but you coming on here and telling men what they can and can't do like 'the head girl' keeping an eye out for any thing that could be perceived as offensive is just daft. Its like me going on to Knittersforum.com and starting a "Aren't women such cnuts" thread... and twisting everything they say in to an argument, its only going to end in people asking questions to why? This whole mental image you have about yourself 'heart of a lion'... 'act like a woman think like a man' etc... Personally i'd say that a lot of your hatred towards men could even stem from jealousy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just quickly skimed through this thread

I had to laugh when the squirtgate saga raised its head again.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah I think it was either *tweedle dee or tweedle dum *I forget which.... but I rarely use that option too.
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


well i get on quite well with one of them (if i'm correct in who you're referring to) so i'll bow out of this convo

i tend not to get into discussions with you anymore, due the recent nature of your wrath, so i'm quitting while i'm ahead


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> im pretty open about everything,


Fcking hell you are, arn't you. That rep you left me a couple days ago :lol: wtf

Don't worry, your secret is safe with me.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I want to know just one fookin thing

What the hell have people got about Knitting and knitting forums and Knitting circles. im fvcked off with this and i take offence ,and now you have made me drop a stitch so i have to do a full row again on my willy warmer ...

God dammit leave us knitters alone !!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I can be 2 faced.....i can have a great convo, good laugh with anyone.....but like EVERYONE on here i have a few names that i really cannot stand...why?

because they think their something their not, talk crap,claim to be Alphas, claim to be natural, awesome f.ucks, ive met a few people off here and thought wheres the other half of ur body? The flip side is that there are some great folk on here, some ive met and some i chat to regular on/ off the site.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> I want to know just one fookin thing
> 
> What the hel have people got about Knitting and kitting forums and Knitting circles. im fvcked off with this and i take offence and now you have made me drop a stitch so i have to do a full row again on my willy warmer ...
> 
> Gad dammit leave us knitters alone !!!!


What you making ?

I made a lovely scarf last week, send me your e mail and l'll forward you a pic....its lovely, purple yellow and sereese


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Fcking hell you are, arn't you. That rep you left me a couple days ago :lol: wtf
> 
> Don't worry, your secret is safe with me.


The one about shemales? Don't need to keep that a secret mate, if they have made the effort then why not?

After about 10 drinks and a few pills you don't know the difference anyway :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> What you making ?
> 
> I made a lovely scarf last week, send me your e mail and l'll forward you a pic....its lovely, purple yellow and sereese


Im making a willy warmer mate lol... thanks for that reps for the best Knitting pattern you can send me lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

lol at every fvcker getting all serious again.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> lol at every fvcker getting all serious again.


Dont diss the knitting mate or l will neg the fu*k out of you !!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Dont diss the knitting mate or l will neg the fu*k out of you !!


Stop your knitpicking


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> First of all, Joe's thread was hilarious. Everything was tongue in cheek insinuations, and there were some very intelligently constructed analogies. Even people who recognised a bit of themselves found it funny.
> 
> But... well done actually. You have, in this comparison, proven without doubt that the people in that thread WERE actually more intelligent, funnier and less offensive than the numbskulls we are currently trying to tolerate who are completely unaware of the definition of subtlety or when they are crossing a line.
> 
> ...


While I cringe when I read some of the bollox Raptor posts; that post was a bit 'full on' for a bit of 'banter' on an internet forum and the bloke didn't really deserve all that in my opinion.

For sure it's none of my business what happens or gets said; but sometimes I think it's right to speak out.

One thing though I don't get (I'm not on Facebook) is why do people become 'friends' with people they don't actually know then allow them access to personal information?

Being the boring fvcker that I am I will go away now and post about harm minimisation and Test use or something or other.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

OldMan said:


> While I cringe when I read some of the bollox Raptor posts; that post was a bit 'full on' for a bit of 'banter' on an internet forum and the bloke didn't really deserve all that in my opinion.
> 
> For sure it's none of my business what happens or gets said; but sometimes I think it's right to speak out.
> 
> *One thing though I don't get (I'm not on Facebook) is why do people become 'friends' with people they don't actually know then allow them access to personal information?*Being the boring fvcker that I am I will go away now and post about harm minimisation and Test use or something or other.


some people are fvcking desperate for mates of any kind i suppose


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Scuse me, bit lost - what the fvck is squirter gate

Why do I have this uneasy feeling that I don't actually want to know :lol:

I'm guessing it isn't to do with SuperSoaker screwing over the indigenous workforce and shipping production to China :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

In short: Female member shared a vid of her masturbating with another member. Member posts vid in the MA. Uproar ensues when a snitch in MA tells another female member.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

there was a video of JW in the MA fingering his own bum and he squirted everywhere rams...it was pretty horny TBF


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> In short: Female member shared a vid of her masturbating with another member. Member posts vid in the MA. Uproar ensues when a snitch in MA tells another female member.


Eh?

Is that it?

You aren't telling me everybody actually believed no one in the little boys club wouldn't tell anyone else :lol:

naive just a bit? :lol:

I cannot find a face palm pic of grand enough proportion :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> there was a video of JW in the MA fingering his own bum and he squirted everywhere rams...it was pretty horny TBF


pm me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> pm me


sneaky PM's?...pair of 2faced c.unts :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Ok im not going to insult you here im just going to tell you my personal perspective on this.
> 
> 1st of all i have been nothing but nice to you, but i am open about the way i live my life and im not saying im Roy Cropper, thats just not me so i talk the truth on here as i do in real life, im pretty open about everything, you have also been pretty open about type of guys that you think are jerks and the type of guys that have cheated on you in the past, the guys that think they are above women and can cheat without guilt, arrogant etc... i have openly said that i cheat and i'll also openly say that i have a pretty high opinion about myself but thats not a crime, so even though i have been nice to you and remain to be, you still feel the need to give me digs 'getting your own back for women' if you hate on men that much why don't you join womans rights and get involved with protests and stuff, you know strength in numbers and all that... now let me tell you Zara, i could be a cnut with you after these times you have given digs you have given to me but i don't need to, i have a life and in some ways i really do feel sorry for you, some of the stuff you come out with putting people down makes me and many people CRINGE for you... what have you got to prove?
> 
> ...


Firstly: I dont tell anyone what they can and cant do. I will however state what I thinks approriate and not.

Second: You overestimate how interesting you are to people. I have absolutely no idea about who you've cheated on or any such thing???? :confused1: I dislike you simply because I do but if you've cheated on someone then that adds to it  . You're posts rub me up the wrong way and you appear to hold yourself in the regard of someone who is hero worshipped by the world and christ knows why tbh?? :confused1: Is there some thread somewhere that I've missed that tells the story of your life like? Cos I can honestly say I think I must be missing summat here. As much as I know about you is you live down south and work in a bank or something cos I think I've heard you mention financial stuff and thats it?

However...... It says a huge amount about your opinion of yourself that you reckon any of my behaviour on here is related in any way to you :lol: :lol:

You've fair old been stalking my FB page though eh? I might have to delete you know., that a bit creepy  Oh and for the record the statuses were: "Pussycat with the heart of a Lion" (ie I'm a soft and kind person but also strong - gotta be) and "Act like a lady, think like a man" (in other words.... try to maintain dignity and be ladylike but dont be a pushover at any cost). Bit weird that you know all this stuff though... :confused1:

And since I keep making digs at you as you say.... why keep sucking up?  Psychologists could have a fair bit to say about THAT I'm sure.... 

And err anger/hatred towards men. So far off the mark its not real lmao. I love 'em  My best friends a guy, most of my friends are actually. I'm old fashioned and traditional in relationships, and am never happier when in a relationship than when with a strong, dominant guy who can stand up to me and likes being looked after in return.

Just so happens that I'm outspoken about things - and PEOPLE - that I dont like. Not even remotely the same thing so dont give up your job in the bank or whatever it is 

Anyway, I might try to find this "ignore" wotsit on here, think it could just work ya naa.... :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Uriel said:


> there was a video of JW in the MA fingering his own bum and he squirted everywhere rams...it was pretty horny TBF


 

Currently feeling sick with a smile on my face


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

1russ100 said:


> some people are fvcking desperate for mates of any kind i suppose


lol he'd have to be to have added me eh? I didnt wanna be blatantly rude and delete him, contrary to public belief there is a heart of sorts there. 



rs007 said:


> Eh?
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> ...


Its actually a bit funnier than even that how we came to find out.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Are you 2 dating or something lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol he'd have to be to have added me eh? I didnt wanna be blatantly rude and delete him, contrary to public belief there is a heart of sorts there.
> 
> Its actually a bit funnier than even that how we came to find out.... :whistling: :lol:


 :lol:

I am sure I can imagine.

This is why - apart form the fact it strikes me as a bit gay - why I haven't bothered with MA etc...

Each to their own tho I suppose.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll have you know it's not gay at all posting what I stuck my knob in when I was in my early teens.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> I'll have you know it's not gay at all posting what I stuck my knob in when I was in my early teens.


american pie moment?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> I'll have you know it's not gay at all posting what I stuck my knob in when I was in my early teens.


No mate thats fine, its just the Pork sword picture book thats a bit ott lol !!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Was thinking more about two faced stuff

I dont like my manager very much...but i still ask him when i bump into him in the kitchen about his weekend etc....small talk like i think he is alright

Pretty two faced bt for a good reason i suppose as much as i would like to batter him with my keyboard

Othe than that...this thread has went tits up :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Firstly: I dont tell anyone what they can and cant do. I will however state what I thinks approriate and not.
> 
> Second: You overestimate how interesting you are to people. I have absolutely no idea about who you've cheated on or any such thing???? :confused1: I dislike you simply because I do but if you've cheated on someone then that adds to it  . You're posts rub me up the wrong way and *1: **you appear to hold yourself in the regard of someone who is hero worshipped by the world * and christ knows why tbh?? :confused1: Is there some thread somewhere that I've missed that tells the story of your life like? Cos I can honestly say I think I must be missing summat here. *2: As much as I know about you is you live down south and work in a bank or something* cos I think I've heard you mention financial stuff and thats it?
> 
> ...


1. I don't think of myself as ahero one little bit, im just a young lad enjoying life and having a laugh so way off the mark.

2. I don't live down south, in fact i have not even been in England for 15 weeks

3. How can direct digs at me not be behaviour towards me, come on now

4. Stalking your page? Don't flatter yourself love, i was talking about something you posted up as a public status, and i work in front of a computer all day and if im not working i'll have my laptop on anyway so see most statuses.. if you don't like me (just found this out today) then delete me, i don't want you on my friends list, why the fcuk did you have me on it in the 1st place? or even have friendly chats?... thats two faced!

5. Because personally i have no issues with you as i can understand your mentality, also im not a trouble causer.. i like to get on with anyone, sure you have a problem but rather than make it a bigger problem i prefer not to argue, tbh until you just told me you didn't like me a min ago i did think you were sound deep down, but now i know you don't like me i'll make no effort to converse with you or talk about your cat.

6. Doesn't change the fact that you have a hate men and male banter, if its such a big deal why do you choose to get involved with a male sport and post on a male forum? You're bound to get this.

7. Sure are.. it seems like its where you get kicks from life, maybe you need to get a life.

8. Be my guest, and FYI you'd be surprised at how many of the squad of girls that you feel the need to stand up for think im a genuinely nice bloke, just because i talk about what i think doesn't make me a bad guy, if you don't like me then then get over it... there are much worse offenders than me, im pretty careful with what i say.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Everyone is two faced to a degree...for instance, at college there is a girl who reeks of BO and I swear I caught glimpse of bushy arm pit hair! I am polite to her but the stench is terrible...I may have mentioned to my other class mates if they have smelt her! :lol:

I near passed out when she was giving me a blow dry last week...never again!!!! Hair driers and BO do not mix! :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Everyone is two faced to a degree...for instance, at college there is a girl who reeks of BO and I swear I caught glimpse of bushy arm pit hair! I am polite to her but the stench is terrible...I may have mentioned to my other class mates if they have smelt her! :lol:
> 
> I near passed out when she was giving me a blow dry last week...never again!!!! Hair driers and BO do not mix! :lol:


Hey Red you look like that wee cher Lloyd in your new avatar


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Team1 said:


> Hey Red you look like that wee cher Lloyd in your new avatar


 Except she is like half the length and width of me....the b1tch! LMAOOO!

And...except I look nothing like her also! :lol:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Im making a willy warmer mate lol... thanks for that reps for the best Knitting pattern you can send me lol !!!


Shouldnt take too long to finish then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

zara with every comeback you try to belittle raptor....and each time he is courteous in his replies. you are trying to build up your own support and make him look small. so yet again as self appointed site nanny you're trouble making. trying your best to draw someone into a slagging match so you can run to the mods and cry about the bully picking on you. you really should start your own thread ....and ask everyone to leave a comment on both you and raptor.... who would get the most positive responses, zara??? hmmm???

your jack russell impressions are growing weary....


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

cheated on my misses about 5+ times


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

coflex said:


> zara with every comeback you try to belittle raptor....and each time he is courteous in his replies. you are trying to build up your own support and make him look small. so yet again as self appointed site nanny you're trouble making. trying your best to draw someone into a slagging match so you can run to the mods and cry about the bully picking on you. you really should start your own thread ....and ask everyone to leave a comment on both you and raptor.... who would get the most positive responses, zara??? hmmm???
> 
> your jack russell impressions are growing weary....


Wrong but thanks for sharing your opinion 

The thead's about two faced ppl and he and his mate are two of the worst.

Not once have I complained about ANYONE picking on me or bullying. Thinking certain individuals are akin to rodents is not the same thing 

Nor am I interested in who anyone likes most.

Feel free to put me on ignore


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Wrong but thanks for sharing your opinion
> 
> *
> The thead's about two faced ppl and he and his mate are two of the worst. *
> ...


Go on then clever cloggs, please elaborate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dear god this is becoming almost boring,i could lay waste with a devastating post on real life knowledge here but whats the point,self gratification on making another look very silly in their actions? would feel pretty short lived tbh,i think what certain posters in this thread need to do is take a very honest look and reflect on what they are actually talking about,because it VERY MUCH isnt going on right now,just saying,i have little tolerance these days since my life has changed and tbh prob best leave the thread before i cause some upset which people cant rebut from.......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wise words Weeman, that busted couch comment was just a step too far imo


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> dear god this is becoming almost boring,*i could lay waste with a devastating post on real life knowledge *here but whats the point,self gratification on making another look very silly in their actions? would feel pretty short lived tbh,i think what certain posters in this thread need to do is take a very honest look and reflect on what they are actually talking about,because it VERY MUCH isnt going on right now,just saying,i have little tolerance these days since my life has changed and tbh prob best leave the thread before i cause some upset which people cant rebut from.......


lol, you cant say things like that and not follow it up. you big tease! :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

weeman said:


> dear god this is becoming almost boring,i could lay waste with a devastating post on real life knowledge here but whats the point,self gratification on making another look very silly in their actions? would feel pretty short lived tbh,i think what certain posters in this thread need to do is take a very honest look and reflect on what they are actually talking about,because it VERY MUCH isnt going on right now,just saying,i have little tolerance these days since my life has changed and tbh prob best leave the thread before i cause some upset which people cant rebut from.......


its become about as much fun as chokin, it was pretty fun and stable when we were replying on it at about 01:00 in the morning and i was wrecked


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Shouldnt take too long to finish then :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL oh you have seen it too then lol !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Everyone is two faced to a degree...for instance, at college there is a girl who reeks of BO and I swear I caught glimpse of bushy arm pit hair! I am polite to her but the stench is terrible...I may have mentioned to my other class mates if they have smelt her! :lol:
> 
> I near passed out when she was giving me a blow dry last week...never again!!!! Hair driers and BO do not mix! :lol:


One persons BO is another persons musty sex smell though! I'd probably have one whiff of her week old sweat and p1ss and be thumbing a semi lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> I want to know just one fookin thing
> 
> What the hell have people got about Knitting and knitting forums and Knitting circles. im fvcked off with this and i take offence ,and now you have made me drop a stitch so i have to do a full row again on my willy warmer ...
> 
> God dammit leave us knitters alone !!!!


Dear god, haven't you heard about 'Stitch n Bitch'? :lol:

I knitted a lovely scarf last year, but my skills are very limited..



weeman said:


> dear god this is becoming almost boring,i could lay waste with a devastating post on real life knowledge here but whats the point,self gratification on making another look very silly in their actions? would feel pretty short lived tbh,i think what certain posters in this thread need to do is take a very honest look and reflect on what they are actually talking about,because it VERY MUCH isnt going on right now,just saying,i have little tolerance these days since my life has changed and tbh prob best leave the thread before i cause some upset which people cant rebut from.......


Oh go on, pleeeeease! Though you'd have to bear in mind, some of the things you've heard may well be exaggerated due to two faced people trying to make others look bad....what unpleasant creatures humans are...



Uriel said:


> One persons BO is another persons musty sex smell though! I'd probably have one whiff of her week old sweat and p1ss and be thumbing a semi lol


Bless, you're so easily pleased


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> Wise words Weeman, that busted couch comment was just a step too far imo


That did make me p1ss myself. :laugh:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

23 pages... RS007 is a legend in producing pointless threads for the masses.

Anyone seen his journal? :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

EssexMalRider said:


> 23 pages... RS007 is a legend in producing pointless threads for the masses.
> 
> Anyone seen his journal? :whistling:


Always believed each person had to be good at one thing at least :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i think these threads cause more problems rather than solve issues some members

have,and always seem to have one predictable outcome.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

mal said:


> i think these threads cause more problems rather than solve issues some members
> 
> have,and always seem to have one predictable outcome.


?

Who ever said the purpose was to solve issues tho

I started a ball of randomness rolling, everyone else has came in and ran with it, taking it off on their own tangents, nowt wrong with that


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

can anyone help me with my bench press technique? im in the right section?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rs007 said:


> Always believed each person had to be good at one thing at least :lol:


I remember reading your OP just after you wrote it. I thought to myself, well written as always but what the hell is he on about. There's no way any one's ever going to reply to this... how wrong can one person be lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there even a point to this thread anymore..?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, a good old bust up.

It's just the internet but people always have to get the last word in, some of these replies must have taken ages to type. I really couldn't be ****d to type a reply more than a few lines, if it bothered me that much i would just stop reading the thread!

Makes for good entertainment though so crack on.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rs007 said:


> ?
> 
> Who ever said the purpose was to solve issues tho
> 
> I started a ball of randomness rolling, everyone else has came in and ran with it, taking it off on their own tangents, nowt wrong with that


i was just takin the pizz:lol: thought ide try and post something

remotely intelligent for once:laugh:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Predictable outcome is 23 pages wasted, a few people have a bitch and a moan, a few people profess their complete genuinness on and off the web, and then carry on as you were troops...Pointless. Cant believe I been sucked in to the thread. I fvcking hate you RS007! You are ruining my life!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> can anyone help me with my bench press technique? im in the right section?


how many whey shakes you on a day?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Yep, a good old bust up.
> 
> It's just the internet *but people always have to get the last word in*, some of these replies must have taken ages to type. I really couldn't be ****d to type a reply more than a few lines, if it bothered me that much i would just stop reading the thread!
> 
> Makes for good entertainment though so crack on.


Thats bullsh1t

:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

mal said:


> how many whey shakes you on a day?


6 but im worried about burning in to muscle so im contenplating either a clean bulk, dirty bulk, or bulk. on the other hand i could try some normal cutting or a mini cut? what you think?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> 6 but im worried about burning in to muscle so im contenplating either a clean bulk, dirty bulk, or bulk. on the other hand i could try some normal cutting or a mini cut? what you think?


summer cut mate with whole food only, no carbs before bed and give up sex.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

mike tyson or bruce lee?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

mal said:


> *summer cut mate with whole food only,* no carbs before bed and give up sex.


il give this ago for the next couple of hours and do some progress pics. if it doesnt work by lunchtime im gonna have to research something else


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

benicillin said:


> mike tyson or bruce lee?


mike tyson but only if some one can tell him where to get clothes to fit because he is so hench?

and before anyone asks mariusz is hard coz he has big arms


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

benicillin said:


> mike tyson or bruce lee?


Tyson.

That Bruce Lee's a a right two faced cvnt.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> il give this ago for the next couple of hours and do some progress pics. if it doesnt work by lunchtime im gonna have to research something else


give it till tea time,if that dont work get your gym membership refunded . you just dont

have the genetics bro. merry xmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

mal said:


> give it till tea time,if that dont work get your gym membership refunded . you just dont
> 
> have the genetics bro. merry xmas.


i havnt got the genetics but if i blast cruise for a day will that work?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> i havnt got the genetics but if i blast cruise for a day will that work?


Don't forget PCT of 150/180/148/845 of clomadexid.

Not done it myself but my mate read it somewhere and he's massive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Don't forget PCT of 150/180/148/845 of clomadexid.
> 
> Not done it myself but my mate read it somewhere and he's massive.


thank, just one more thing. im training half hour a day. thats seem to much?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> thank, just one more thing. im training half hour a day. thats seem to much?


As long as two thirds of the time is ab work and the rest is spent lifting your vest and checking them in the mirror you'll be ok. :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I started this thread and finished it thinking the same thing

RS007 is a ****


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Smitch said:


> As long as two thirds of the time is ab work and the rest is spent lifting your vest and checking them in the mirror you'll be ok. :thumbup1:


don't forget the sparring with yourself in the mirror also


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> i havnt got the genetics but if i blast cruise for a day will that work?


it might, are you gonna front load that with some am dbol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks for the replies, i tried it and it didnt work but thanks again


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> thanks for the replies, i tried it and it didnt work but thanks again


post up diet and routine


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

10/10 for effort mate,reps:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

two packets of crisps, bowl of cornflakes, 2 twirls and a cand of sprite so far. gym whise some some h.i.t chatting this morning


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> two packets of crisps, bowl of cornflakes, 2 twirls and a cand of sprite so far. gym whise some some h.i.t chatting this morning


what kind of milk in the flakes?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> what kind of milk in the flakes?


dry just with sugar


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what type of flakes? brown or white.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

corn flakes! lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> two packets of crisps, bowl of cornflakes, 2 twirls and a cand of sprite so far. gym whise some some h.i.t chatting this morning


fcuking hell mate no wonder. You need to be upping those, make it 3 packets of crisps, and in some double cream to your cornflakes, have a snickers with your twirls and a can of monster after your sprite - that stuff will give you the edge, my mate drinks it in the gym and he's massive


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Team1 said:


> I started this thread and finished it thinking the same thing
> 
> RS007 is a ****


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Team1 said:


> I started this thread and finished it thinking the same thing
> 
> RS007 is a ****


You only just noticed?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> dry just with sugar


novice............need breast milk


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> novice............need breast milk


Or man milk

Has protein in it, apparently


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Beklet said:


> You only just noticed?


Oh no. Ive known this for a long time. I just like saying it alot thats all

He is a total fanny....not even a nice one...a gutted trout type fanny with not one bit hanging the right way


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Oh no. Ive known this for a long time. I just like saying it alot thats all
> 
> He is a total fanny....not even a nice one...a gutted trout type fanny with not one bit hanging the right way


A blue waffle fanny?

Eurgh....lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

ugh, blue waffle... theres a picture i don't ever wanna see again


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> novice............need breast milk


il try that then. if i dont look like jay cutler after that then il try full keto for half hour


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> il try that then. if i dont look like jay cutler after that then il try full keto for half hour


persevere with it fo a whole afternoon.....mr hasty


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> persevere with it fo a whole afternoon.....mr hasty


il try it till 3 then


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

Uriel said:


> persevere with it fo a whole afternoon.....mr hasty


tried this full keto for half hour, well overtated, time for a mini rebound


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> tried this full keto for half hour, well overtated, time for a mini rebound
> 
> View attachment 52993


now thats a 2 faced bstard pic right there literally will have 2 faces with all that in your gob.. yum


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> tried this full keto for half hour, well overtated, time for a mini rebound
> 
> View attachment 52993


are you sure your not too young for keto?

have you let your body reach its natural weight loss peak yet?

and dont ya know that keto can lead to food rage?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

andysutils said:


> now thats a 2 faced bstard pic right there literally will have 2 faces with all that in your gob.. yum


i liked my double chin so much i thought id add a third


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> are you sure your not too young for keto?
> 
> have you let your body reach its natural weight loss peak yet?
> 
> and dont ya know that keto can lead to food rage?


Lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> tried this full keto for half hour, well overtated, time for a mini rebound
> 
> View attachment 52993


takes an hour to kick in mush!and you want frosties not cornflakes on a keto,with

the breast milk of a pregnant gorilla,carb up on flumps.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

mal said:


> takes an hour to kick in mush!and you want frosties not cornflakes on a keto,with
> 
> the breast milk of a pregnant gorilla,carb up on flumps.


Amature.

Everybody knows that when using Keto as a 30 min weight loss system, you MUST drink the nasal discharge of a 20 year old African grey parrot whick taking it up the ass from a 3 year old Pit bull Terrier.

Then, and only then, you will loss approx 15kgs depending on length of penetration


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

CJones said:


> Amature.
> 
> Everybody knows that when using Keto as a 30 min weight loss system, you MUST drink the nasal discharge of a 20 year old African grey parrot whick taking it up the ass from a* 3 year old Pit bull Terrier.*Then, and only then, you will loss approx 15kgs depending on length of penetration


will a 20 week old staff do?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmmmmm !!! 20 week old staff.

Having just entered the data into my weight loss / beastiality spreadsheet, its showing a loss of approx 3 kgs

That said, dry bumming a minature pony may increase results.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

1russ100 said:


> tried this full keto for half hour, well overtated, time for a mini rebound
> 
> View attachment 52993


Have you tried incorporating a pack of ham into your diet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Have you tried incorporating a pack of ham into your diet?


no, i need a nutitional breakdown of ham tbh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> no, i need a nutitional breakdown of ham tbh


I think your just not serious about any of the advice were giving you mate...

Unless your drinking 8 protein shakes and not eating anything all day like me you will never be massive tbf !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I think your just not serious about any of the advice were giving you mate...
> 
> Unless your drinking 8 protein shakes and not eating anything all day like me you will never be massive tbf !!!


ive taken this seriously all day.

so today ive clean lean dirty bulked 10am-11am

11.45-12noon was a mini cut with some blasting and cruising

then had a rest because i was overtrained from having a pooh

12noon til 12.45pm full keto

12.45-1pm mini rebound

since then i threw a 5 x 5 push pull thing

had a rest

still look ****


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ithink Raptor won that about 5 - 0!

Sh.it where was i when this was kicking off (oh yeah, doing work for once!).

And yes Zara, before you say, i am that sad. I do find it all very entertaining


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> ive taken this seriously all day.
> 
> so today ive clean lean dirty bulked 10am-11am
> 
> ...


mt 2 mate,and some cr4p lighting in a dodgy bathroom mirror and youl be gtg.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> ive taken this seriously all day.
> 
> so today ive clean lean dirty bulked 10am-11am
> 
> ...


Ok mate i apologise, have you tried stepping up and down on your bottom step of stairs for 5 minutes... OBVIOUSLY you need to do this fasted or you have no chance of losing 12 pound in 5 minutes .....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> ive taken this seriously all day.
> 
> so today ive clean lean dirty bulked 10am-11am
> 
> ...


Have you considered steroids?

Much better than all this fancy diet rubbish. You can live off KFC and Stella and still get proper hench innit.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> no, i need a nutitional breakdown of ham tbh


per 100 grams.

Total Fat 9g 13%

Saturated Fat 3g 14%

Cholesterol 57mg 19%

Sodium 1304mg 54%

Total Carboydrates 4g 1%

Dietary Fiber 1g ~

Sugars 0g ~

Protein 17g 33%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vitamin A 0% Vitamin C 6%

Iron 5% Calcium 2%

dont buy smoked ham,its sh1t.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Have you considered steroids?
> 
> Much better than all this fancy diet rubbish. You can live off KFC and Stella and still get proper hench innit.


Dont lie mate, I have been rubbing hydrocortisone cream on my elbows for months and not grown 1 fookin inch. steroids dont work..... I say that from Vast experience of ointment abuse... But loads of KFC is definitely great for protein levels


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

calories upped again



just cant see what im doing wrong


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> calories upped again
> 
> View attachment 53001
> 
> ...


Well mate looking at that diet there mate i can only assume your not eating enough calories ??? try dipping your chocolate bars in peanut butter mate, if you can eat a full jar then so be it if not though i cant see how your going to get any better physically !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

feel quite sick now if im honest lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ithink Raptor won that about 5 - 0!


Ha, to be fair McGru, for the two simple reasons of you and Raptor being mates, and you being mentioned in various posts, I'm sure you wont think I'm speaking out of turn by saying - you would say that :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Ha, to be fair McGru, for the two simple reasons of you and Raptor being mates, and you being mentioned in various posts, I'm sure you wont think I'm speaking out of turn by saying - you would say that :whistling:


lol, i dont mind either way. It was a good read and i love Zara. (hense these dirty filthy messages ive been sending her)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Back to the original thread:thumbup1:

I think I shall give this 2 faced thing ago, However I think Im already 2 faced by default??? :confused1:

Cause im an utter cvnt to people both on net, to their faces and behind their backs..

However, I think they assume Im joking because no one can be such an utter cvnt to anyone in real life, as such they laugh at my insults, so im like *STEALTH FACED*

I shall now attempt to be well a truely openly 2 faced...

"Rs you are a plasticated spasticated retarded fcktard and a cvnt"

ps

I have just pme'd Weeman stating "Rs is min cool"

I have just pm'd Rs "apologising"

Weeman has just replied saying "no hes not cool, hes a fckin tool"

^^^^^^^^^ thats 2 faced right fckin there, tosser

What do i win???


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Back to the original thread:thumbup1:
> 
> I think I shall give this 2 faced thing ago, However I think Im already 2 faced by default??? :confused1:
> 
> ...


Damn I don't even know what that is

Multi-faceted faced :confused1:

Easier to just say you are a cvnt tbh :thumbup1:

PS

How is the gimpy leg :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

CJones said:


> Amature.
> 
> Everybody knows that when using Keto as a 30 min weight loss system, you MUST drink the nasal discharge of a 20 year old African grey parrot whick taking it up the ass from a 3 year old Pit bull Terrier.
> 
> Then, and only then, you will loss approx 15kgs depending on length of penetration


Ah well you're in luck, we're now looking after a 20 yo timneh grey parrot, if you have the pitbull im sure we can come to an agreement?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Back to the original thread:thumbup1:
> 
> I think I shall give this 2 faced thing ago, However I think Im already 2 faced by default??? :confused1:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: i dont think utter cnvt is the right words, id say more like daft cnvt

:lol: stealth faced man :lol: you crack me up

have you seen the office?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

2 faced update

Yesterday i was complaining to the guys i sit beside in work how much i cant suffer the c*nt i was about to have to work with....when the c*nt arrived to see me i was polite to him as we talked the job over

Does that make me 2 faced? I didnt pretend to be his friend...just civil to his face?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Team1 said:


> 2 faced update
> 
> Yesterday i was complaining to the guys i sit beside in work how much i cant suffer the c*nt i was about to have to work with....when the c*nt arrived to see me i was polite to him as we talked the job over
> 
> Does that make me 2 faced? I didnt pretend to be his friend...just civil to his face?


( off topic) wheres Glenacairn ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ( off topic) wheres Glenacairn ?


Wales....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Wales....


i wasjust abot to say the same. south wales i think?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, Its a gym in Stevenston Ayrshire.

Theres two club gyms in the same area like CRD says. One is small, has some impressive members but also a lack of members nowadays ans also doesnt issue keys so you can either be training alone or not trainign at all cos your locked out :lol:

The wetherspoons analogy is a cracker :lol:

Who is CRD in real life?


----------

